# Tour of Hampshire CC Ride - 4th April



## Peter (31 Jan 2009)

Well that's sorted now - swapped dates with Auntie Helen. 
I'm choosing Fleet as the start as it's accessible from Waterloo - trains running every 30 minutes. I was thinking of a 10:45 start unless everyone wants to get here earlier.
A bit lumpy around this way but I'll try to avoid the big ones. Doesn't really matter anyway as we all cycle to the pace of the slowest rider.

Here is the suggested route - 95% rural country roads (watch out for those horses ). The pub stop will be around the 25 mile mark.

http://www.bikehike.co.uk/mapview.php?id=4366

http://www.thefoxinnellisfield.com
Apparently cycle friendly

47 country miles - unlike the infamous Kingston one way system 
There is parking at Fleet station £2.00 all day but looks a bit busy on Saturdays. There is loads more parking in the town not far away £3.00 all day.

Bailout points - this will be difficult as most of the ride will be in the middle of nowhere - I'll see what I can come up with.

One word of warning - we will have to keep together as there are numerous turns and it's very easy to get lost - I should know 

Just let me know closer to the time - who can make it?

So far we (possibly) have on the ride:

Peter
Auntie Helen
User1314
Ianrauk
MacBludgeon
Stevevw
Aperitif
Radius
Davywalnuts
djtheglove
Redjedi
Pottsy
Bollo
Origamist
tdr1nka


----------



## Auntie Helen (31 Jan 2009)

Well I'll be coming along (assuming, when the route appears, it has no mountains)!

If anyone wants to bring a towrope to hoist me up the hills, I promise to tow you down the descents at extra speed. Except I won't promise that to djtheglove who was impolite enough to overtake me on EVERY hill on our ride this week (even though he cheated).

As I'll be coming by car and it's a 2.5 hour drive I'd appreciate a start no earlier than 10:45am, and directions to some (hopefully free, or at least cheap!) parking.

Looking forward to it.


----------



## Peter (4 Feb 2009)

Just uploaded the proposed route for this ride. Take a look and let me know what you all think?


----------



## ianrauk (4 Feb 2009)

Will deffo try make this too


----------



## MacB (4 Feb 2009)

I'd like to try and make this, my wife says ok, I'll see how my fitness and speed come on Start and end points are 1.5miles from my house, I can accomodate a couple of cars if anyone wants to save on parking fees...cheers....Al

What sort of average mph would you folks be realistically looking at, I don't want to be way too slow?


----------



## Peter (4 Feb 2009)

[quote name=']What sort of average mph would you folks be realistically looking at' date=' I don't want to be way too slow?[/QUOTE']

Hard to tell....... The ride in London averaged about 12 mph. The group is made up of different abilities, some much faster than others. Don't forget riding in a group will drag you along anyway. It will be crutial that we all ride close together on this ride as even experienced riders have got lost.
So if you think you can cope with that average speed - welcome!


----------



## MacB (4 Feb 2009)

hmmm currently got up to 11.7mph on my 40 mile round trip commute, done it 6 times in last 3 weeks. First weigh in was Monday and have lost 9lbs. So, no panniers, no work that day, later start, 2 months of training between now and then and XXlbs more lost.....yeah....count me in gives me a target to aim at


----------



## Auntie Helen (4 Feb 2009)

Scary hills Peter! Are you willing to wait for me as I trundle up them (of course whizzing past you all on the downhills, but overall losing time over everyone)?


----------



## MacB (4 Feb 2009)

How do you see the hills, is it just the elevation bit in the top right, or is there a more detailed bit? The only part I know is near the end, climbing up from Eversley to the A30. Just before the A30 you join Cricket Hill Lane which I cycle up each night, from Yately, on the way home. That's just over a mile climbing and the road up from Eversley looks to double that After that the route cuts right where I'd normally shoot down the A327 Minley Road, you can get seriously fast going down there, but it's generally downhill to the finish

I'll be prepared, my wife will be on standy with the people carrier and rear seats removed


----------



## Auntie Helen (4 Feb 2009)

It's the elevation clicky bit on the RHS of the bikehike page (which replaces the OS map with an elevation diagram). 2000ft of climbing over all, although it seems like the max climb in one hit is about 200ft which is... well... possibly manageable, with a tow-rope and some chocolate at the top to aim for.

Peter's familiar with my hill speed so he can tell me nearer the time if he thinks I'll be too slow...


----------



## Peter (5 Feb 2009)

Hmm....
Looks like I'm scaring everyone with those lumpy bits.
The steepest is around Well (that's that 200 footer), I know there is a less steeper route, just can't picture it on the map.
I'll see what I can do to reduce the climbing


----------



## stevevw (6 Feb 2009)

Peter how do the climbs compare to the hill we all rode in Richmond Park. Just so people can judge if they can cope.


----------



## Auntie Helen (6 Feb 2009)

Yes, that Richmond Park hill was OK because it was a one-off and everyone waited... but if there were several like that, or they were that but three times as long, I might end up with apoplexy!


----------



## MacB (6 Feb 2009)

Well I'm going to ride the route at least once in advance just to make sure it's doable for me. If I start early enough I hope to finish in daylight if nothing else it will mean we have a slow rider who knows the route as well as the leader.


----------



## stevevw (6 Feb 2009)

When are you planning to do the ride? I may be interested to tag along.


----------



## MacB (6 Feb 2009)

stevevw said:


> When are you planning to do the ride? I may be interested to tag along.



Anytime really apart from this weekend as I'm down to lay new laminate flooring, oh joy of joys After that any Sat or Sunday probably heading off from my house about 10am. I'd not go the exact route to start with as I'm sort of on the way. So you could either meet at my house or we could meet at roundabout where the opening B road joins the A327 Minley Road just short of the A30 roundabout.

You need to be aware that I've only done 24 miles in one hit so far and have just crept up to a 12.3mph average. Couple this with my map reading skills, and inate sense of direction, and it could be a slower ride than you're expecting Would be looking to stop for a light bite half way as well, sure there'll be some interesting country pubs en route. If you're good with all that then I'd love to have the company, but I'm too old, fat and slow to count as a scalp


----------



## stevevw (6 Feb 2009)

MacBludgeon said:


> If you're good with all that then I'd love to have the company, but I'm too old, fat and slow to count as a scalp



You just described me in the last part of that sentence.


----------



## Peter (6 Feb 2009)

stevevw said:


> Peter how do the climbs compare to the hill we all rode in Richmond Park. Just so people can judge if they can cope.



Once I re-route, they will not be any steeper than Richmond Park - just more of them


----------



## Aperitif (9 Feb 2009)

I do a 'loop' from Feltham past Camberley and turn right at the big roundabout before Yateley - towards Bracknell Forest towrds Windsor etc...Fleet is only past Yateley I think so I'm 'up' for this - subject to work etc

Unless I'm totally wrong of course -


----------



## Peter (9 Feb 2009)

Aperitif said:


> I do a 'loop' from Feltham past Camberley and turn right at the big roundabout before Yateley - towards Bracknell Forest towrds Windsor etc...Fleet is only past Yateley I think so I'm 'up' for this - subject to work etc
> 
> Unless I'm totally wrong of course -



You are right - don't turn right at the big roundabout - carry straight on over. Keep on the A30, straight over the next one - then turn left at the following one off the A30. 100 yards further and take the second exit. This will lead you to the station. Yateley to Fleet = 4.5 miles


----------



## Peter (14 Feb 2009)

I'm planning to ride the route tomorrow morning, once the ice has shifted. I'll be on the look out for a decent cafe (or pub) and to iron out those hills a bit


----------



## Peter (15 Feb 2009)

After todays ride I've modified the route slightly. New link on first page.
Shaved off 5 miles and 350ft of climbing.

I plan (weather permitting) to ride this new modified route next Saturday,
anyone welcome to join me.


----------



## Radius (22 Feb 2009)

I'm a possible for this ride, and a possible for cycling there with CoG as well.


----------



## Davywalnuts (24 Feb 2009)

Hi, just realised how close this one is to me so count me in please!

Aperitif, CoG and Radius, you all want to meet up and get there together? I know most of the way there as it is part of my training route.. But, as far as I can remember, theres a few long nasty hills to Camberley, but nothing that shouldnt be fun on the way back!


----------



## Aperitif (24 Feb 2009)

I usually go that way via Priest Hill, or Crimp Hill a bit further round (that is a bib buster ) Davy - do you go thataway or straight up at the roundabout?

Training route? Sounds ominous...


----------



## redjedi (24 Feb 2009)

I could well be up for cycling there from Brentford

but...but..but....it's 30 miles there. That would make a round trip of 100+ miles if we cycle back as well 

I think I just got cramp thinking about it


----------



## Aperitif (24 Feb 2009)

redjedi said:


> I could well be up for cycling there from Brentford
> 
> but...but..but....it's 30 miles there. That would make a round trip of 100+ miles if we cycle back as well
> 
> I think I just got cramp thinking about it



Easy man! Get eating that pasta 'n stuff redpestojedi - the ride will do wonders for your constitution.


----------



## Davywalnuts (24 Feb 2009)

Two training routes which I frequent quite a bit, one turning right into Devonish Road to Ascot, the other right at the Camberley roundabout into Wokingham then Binfield, but ive got no idea of what hills those are sorry, all I know is when to turn left, right, or straight on! haha! 

CoG, the langster the fixie?? Oh dear, those hills! Cool, were have to work out a meet point at some stage then.

Redjedi, you can do it! Rather you than me though! hehehe!


----------



## Aperitif (24 Feb 2009)

Davyw, when you arrive at the roundabout after Staines - instead of heading for the A30 (and toward the Lamborghini garage), take the next turn which takes you past Runnymede Hotel. Follow the Thames and after the café take the next left. That's Priest Hill, which brings you out at Littlewick Green, and rejoins the A30 higher up. A good ride is to turn right at the top and follow the road to Windsor Great Park - quieter for "training" (speaking foreign language now...) - except when the Polo is on...


----------



## Davywalnuts (24 Feb 2009)

Ah, yes, thanks, I know the one, great fun to go down, sweaty mess going up! I dont like going down hill that one late night when am out as its not all lit. 

But I come back through Windsor Great Park, well, A322 back on those routes, but downhill and very fast which I like, those posh ones that drive in the park seem to want to take the whole road up so I dont do it much and Polo is a no no.. Sorry, training to me is anything other than a commute.. haha


----------



## Davywalnuts (24 Feb 2009)

Oh yes, me too! Loads miles for cyclogs! haha! 

Just looking at google maps and am not sure which route to meet would be best. The route I would take from my home would be the london road, cant go wrong going in a straight line.. But for where your coming from am a bit stumped as too many alternatives! We could converge in Staines so it avoids the hills you would have to go through in Weybridge, but theres plenty of hill on the london road anyhow! Overall its about 2 miles longer, (apparently). Let me do a reccie one night for you, possbily next week now, and ill let you know.


----------



## Aperitif (24 Feb 2009)

Crock. You have a wingman!
Davyw - you are clocking up the recce miles at a rate of knots...are you sure you are not a pro for Garmin-Chipotle Kebabvan by any chance?


----------



## Radius (24 Feb 2009)

I don't know Fleet at all either, so looks like Davy's got all the work


----------



## Davywalnuts (25 Feb 2009)

hahaha, I wish! I certainly wouldnt have this beer gut! But I would have a lovely Felt bike!! And Aperitif, your way above me in the Cyclogs league.. 

I did a section of the shorter route last night, the Chertsey to Chobham part on the A319, and cant say I was that impressed by the quality of the road, I was quite numb! So far, I would say meeting in Staines seems better factoring the journey of either weybridge for the shorter route, or sunbury for the slightly longer, essentially hilly (weybridge) vs flat (sunbury). What do you reckon Aperitif? I will also get an list of places that are open early morning for food/drinks/pits if we want?


----------



## Davywalnuts (25 Feb 2009)

Just got your "kebabvan" bit! hahahaha! Do we need sponsership?? hehehe!


----------



## Aperitif (25 Feb 2009)

Davywalnuts said:


> Just got your "kebabvan" bit! hahahaha! Do we need sponsership?? hehehe!



No - just need a 'donor' 

I'll put my two penn'orth in when I have had a think - shouldn't be a problem meeting up in Staines - by the bridge most likely...


----------



## Peter (25 Feb 2009)

I don't think you guys should be too worried about the "hills" from Staines to Fleet. In the summer I cycle from my house to Heathrow (work) straight down the A30 and after a reccie last weekend, you need to be worried about the hills FROM Fleet


----------



## Davywalnuts (25 Feb 2009)

hahaha, Donor, loving the puns!

Cool! 

After the South London hills ride, I now eat hills! hahaha! Oh dear! Ill be doing a full reccie next week, thanks for the warning!


----------



## Davywalnuts (26 Feb 2009)

haha! Yeah, could be the same here too, if not ill do a loop of heathrow to make sure it is! hehehe! 

Oh wow, your have the sweet smell of manure and cow pat and lotsa fresh air! Hmmmm, I think your be able to go faster than the tractors that will chase ya! hehe!


----------



## MacB (26 Feb 2009)

User1314 said:


> Do those do most, I reckon.
> 
> This could be the day of my first ton!!!!
> 
> And to top it, it will be my first time out of the Smoke for what seems like years to do any decent riding in the rural(ish) idyll. Will I need to bring a passport?



we're a bit more informal here, a £20 note should be enough of a passport


----------



## DJ (1 Mar 2009)

Put my name down please I would like to come! Not sure I will cycle all the way from Crystal Palace though may well wimp out and take the train!

Unless I join up with Radius and CoG and ride down from their.


----------



## Radius (1 Mar 2009)

Wherever 'there' is, haven't quite worked it out  
But do it DJ! You know you want to


----------



## DJ (1 Mar 2009)

Radius said:


> Wherever 'there' is, haven't quite worked it out
> But do it DJ! You know you want to





Well maybe with alkl this training, I will find 100 miles a snitch!


----------



## Radius (1 Mar 2009)

Definitely (and I'm only half joking!)


----------



## Pottsy (9 Mar 2009)

Put me down for this too. I'll be getting a train down from SW London - looks like the easiest way is cycle to Clapham Junction and go from there. 0923 train gets to Fleet at 1038.

I might consider cycling back depending on how fresh I'm feeling.


----------



## TheDoctor (9 Mar 2009)

TheDoctor won't be able to make it, sadly. See you all at the May one though!!!!!


----------



## Bollo (10 Mar 2009)

Can I come, can I come? I'll need to make sure I've scrubbed the scullery, blacked the grate and darned Mrs Dr Bollo's socks then I may be allowed out.

The Cliddesden Hill bit near Basingstoke is on one of my commute routes home to Winchester. Fear that hill! Fear it!


----------



## DJ (10 Mar 2009)

Bollo said:


> Can I come, can I come? I'll need to make sure I've scrubbed the scullery, blacked the grate and darned Mrs Dr Bollo's socks then I may be allowed out.
> 
> The Cliddesden Hill bit near Basingstoke is on one of my commute routes home to Winchester. *Fear that hill!* Fear it!




Hills!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! No one said anything about hills!!!!!!!


----------



## Auntie Helen (10 Mar 2009)

Well, someone did say there were a few hills but that the route would be changed to iron them out. Apparently. Hopefully 

I don't do hills well


----------



## Pottsy (10 Mar 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> Well, someone did say there were a few hills but that the route would be changed to iron them out. Apparently. Hopefully
> 
> I don't do hills well



Auntie Helen, if you go down the hills as quick as we know you can you'll probably still be waiting for us at the top of the next one anyway!


----------



## Auntie Helen (10 Mar 2009)

Pottsy said:


> Auntie Helen, if you go down the hills as quick as we know you can you'll probably still be waiting for us at the top of the next one anyway!


This is what I used to assume would happen; sadly it doesn't work like that. I'm maybe 10% faster on the downhill but 50% slower on the uphill. Although see my signature, SOMEONE thinks I'm improving!


----------



## Bollo (10 Mar 2009)

Sorry all, I didn't mean to put the scares on. 

FTR - it's strictly called White Hill. Out of Cliddesden village its 1.5 miles with an average incline of 4%, but there's a little dip after the school. The main bit is 0.6 miles at an average of 6%, with a nasty little sharp bit at the end that hits 11-12%. The surfacing is a bit ordinary as well. Coming down it is a real thrill, going up less so. Near the pub-stop though.


----------



## MacB (10 Mar 2009)

I'm holding fire on my final decision until nearer the time. I finally breached the 12mph average for my commute yesterday, but that's nowhere near as hilly as this run. I'm hoping I can be nearer to 13mph by then but may not be able to achieve that if it's really hilly.


----------



## stevevw (10 Mar 2009)

Bollo said:


> with a nasty little sharp bit at the end that hits 11-12%.



11-12% thats nothing Helen can climb 60+% her Garmin says so.


----------



## Auntie Helen (10 Mar 2009)

stevevw said:


> 11-12% thats nothing Helen can climb 60+% her Garmin says so.


63% actually; pah, 60% is nothing.

I hasten to remind you, Steve, that my Garmin used to be yours, so perhaps you've cunningly persuaded it to read rather high to make me overconfident!


----------



## Bollo (10 Mar 2009)

stevevw said:


> 11-12% thats nothing Helen can climb 60+% her Garmin says so.


I take it this ride isn't being run under the UCI's biological passport programme then?


----------



## Davywalnuts (10 Mar 2009)

For the mads one like me, cycling there and back, there is a lovely "student" pub in Englefield green, and near'ish the train station that we can always stop of at if we cant be assed with the remaining few miles and wanna get lashed instead? Its got plenty of space for bike parking and i think does food too! Monkeys Forehead if anyone knows it!


----------



## Davywalnuts (10 Mar 2009)

Yeh, roughly, 80 - 90 miles or so.. Just an idea and see how we feel on the day.. There's also a few pubs on Staines riverside that would be cycle friendly enough, plus then train from Staines might be easier for you.. 

I think so, not been to the rugby club there, but its on Egham Hill, cheap booze and birds.. More around Radius's age however.. Am far to mature for them youngens...


----------



## DJ (10 Mar 2009)

Ok, here is what I might do, get the train from Clapham junction like potsy said, meet somewhere, some hardy souls for the ride down , and then do some of the ride back with view to getting to the pub(if I have time). Sounds like a plan to me.


----------



## Pottsy (10 Mar 2009)

djtheglove said:


> Ok, here is what I might do, get the train from Clapham junction like potsy said, meet somewhere, some hardy souls for the ride down , and then do some of the ride back with view to getting to the pub(if I have time). Sounds like a plan to me.



Exactly my thoughts. Train down, ride loop, start making way cycling back, stop in pub...err, see how it goes.


----------



## Davywalnuts (11 Mar 2009)

I think this might end up in drunken mess! Oh the fun! Photos would be interesting too!


----------



## Davywalnuts (11 Mar 2009)

- Wife sais, as she call's CoG some time around midnight "everything okay darling, you told me you was going to be home for dinner?" hehehe!


----------



## redjedi (11 Mar 2009)

Did someone say beer?

After 80 miles it would be very welcome, but the last 20 m, wouldn't be


----------



## redjedi (11 Mar 2009)

Davywalnuts said:


> Monkeys Forehead if anyone knows it!



Monkey's forehead 

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=monkeys forehead

Not sure I want to go drinking there


----------



## redjedi (11 Mar 2009)

Has anyone got any ideas about where to meet for the ride down.

COG - Surbiton
Me - Brentford
Davy - Staines
Radius - Clapham ??
DJtheglove - also Clapham ??
Pottsy - ?? (no half measures here Pottsy  )

anyone else mad man enough for the full works.


----------



## Pottsy (11 Mar 2009)

redjedi said:


> Has anyone got any ideas about where to meet for the ride down.
> 
> COG - Surbiton
> Me - Brentford
> ...



Well I'm in Twickenham and I suppose I could give it a go. Just concerned as I haven't cycled 100 miles in over 15 years and only been out about 3 times on the road bike in the last 4 months! 

However if you're coming nearby (which looks possible) then sod it I'll give it a bash. 

Edit: In fact reading the above, Subirton with CoG would be ok for me.


----------



## Davywalnuts (11 Mar 2009)

Oh, well, I think there could be a few of "that" verison there anyhow! hehehe!

Youve forgotten Mr Aperitif! My neck of the woods anyhow in bedfont.

Not being selfish, I would say Staines meet for the cycle down to sleepy Fleet. Its still a mild 4 miles there for me anyhow, but its the last main line station on that stretch that will have regular stops for the train users.. Plus, cycling to fleet will be easy i reckon too as the route is direct'ish from there.. what you all reckon?


----------



## Davywalnuts (11 Mar 2009)

Pottsy, I dont think were end up past 100 miles if we end up in the pub so dont worry there! hehehe!


----------



## Pottsy (11 Mar 2009)

Fair enough! 

I can get to Staines fine if that's the concensus.


----------



## Pottsy (11 Mar 2009)

Cool. 

What time and where in Staines? The railway station I assume?


----------



## Davywalnuts (11 Mar 2009)

Station is probably easiest as the one way could catch out. Plus theres two brekkie bars there that serve bacon sarnies! Yum!

Its just over 20miles to Fleet from there and with the ride starting at 10:45, say a 9am'ish start from Staines? The route is relativley okay and basically swoops up and down with a few murderous hills, but nothing technical that my double set up cant cope with..


----------



## redjedi (11 Mar 2009)

Pottsy said:


> Well I'm in Twickenham and I suppose I could give it a go. Just concerned as I haven't cycled 100 miles in over 15 years and only been out about 3 times on the road bike in the last 4 months!
> 
> However if you're coming nearby (which looks possible) then sod it I'll give it a bash.
> 
> Edit: In fact reading the above, Subirton with CoG would be ok for me.



Well that's more than some of us. The most I have done is 50 miles in a day, and I was knackered after that (I better start training).

Staines is also good for me, and how could I have forgotten Mr Aperitif.


----------



## Davywalnuts (11 Mar 2009)

As Aperitif said to me, "it's no rush, take your time, dont want to damage your knees" as we trudge along at 20mph... hehehe


----------



## Peter (11 Mar 2009)

Looking good for the ride - the numbers are rising.
Seems most of you are coming from W london - wish I could cycle up with you all but living close to Fleet - seems a bit pointless. If you are cycling up from Staines on the A30, there only 2 hills of note - Egham hill and the long climb up to Camberley from Bagshot.
I've tried to "iron" out the hills for the ride - but there is no escape 
46 miles of hard slog!! Planning on getting to the pub (26 miles in) before 13:30 so we can all relax & refuel.


----------



## Bollo (12 Mar 2009)

Mr Peter, Mr Peter sir! I can't tell from the map whether we're going clockwise or anticlockwise?

Also, at the danger of creating a 'People's Front for the Touring of Hampshire' to oppose the 'Tour of Hampshire People's Front', I might bail after the pub to head back to Winchester. If anyone wants to get the train from Winch (further away from London but faster and more frequent service than Fleet), its a very pretty but quite lumpy ride back through Alresford.


----------



## DJ (12 Mar 2009)

ok so if we are meeting in staines for the ride down then the Clapham lot can get a train at 0830 from Clapham Junction which arrives at Staines at 0856, I don't think it will have a buffet car so stock up on flap jack before you arrive I am sure the lure of beer at the end will get me through the day, more the sort of carrot method than the stick method I reckon

Radius, can you over come your phobia of trains long enough to get to staines


----------



## Pottsy (12 Mar 2009)

I'll get on the same train mentioned above as it goes through Twickenham.


----------



## redjedi (12 Mar 2009)

*Engineering work in the Wimbledon area on Saturday 4 and Sunday 5 April 2009*

http://www.southwesttrains.co.uk/SWTrains/Timetablesearch/ServiceAlterations.htm

Hopefully it won't affect anyone too much, but my sly plan of getting a train to Staines is out the window as it will take almost as long to cycle.

Clapham to Staines looks to be alright, but I would probably take an earlier train.


----------



## Bollo (12 Mar 2009)

redjedi said:


> *Engineering work in the Wimbledon area on Saturday 4 and Sunday 5 April 2009*
> 
> http://www.southwesttrains.co.uk/SWTrains/Timetablesearch/ServiceAlterations.htm
> 
> ...



I've been caught by that diversion before and it really is a ballache. The train pretty much does walking pace between Waterloo and Woking. It also buggers people coming from London for the IoW Randonnee.


----------



## Davywalnuts (12 Mar 2009)

Peter, hi, yeah, those two hills are the only major ones of note, with the Camberley one being alot more of a pain! Egham hill am now used to but am sure will scare a few! hehehe! 

DJ, i've never seen a buffet car on the trains coming through here, were not that priviledged, but, there is shops right by the station and if you want, a M&S and Waitrose in town or a Sainsburys that we fly past about 2 mins into the Journey.. I like that method too! hehehe!

Redjedi, you can meet me and Aperitif in Bedfont if you want and then draft behind us if you want to conserve some energy, hehe!


----------



## Origamist (12 Mar 2009)

Well, I'm fully booked for 8 of the next 9 weekends, but the 4th April is my free weekend! If Ms O is amenable, I'll be there. A cycle to Staines will be a nice warm-up...


----------



## redjedi (12 Mar 2009)

Davywalnuts said:


> Redjedi, you can meet me and Aperitif in Bedfont if you want and then draft behind us if you want to conserve some energy, hehe!



I'll be passing Bedfont as I'll be going straight down the London/Staines Road.

A Davy/Aperitif windshield sounds good 

Not sure what time I'll be passing yet, I'll be leaving home just after 8am so will prob be there around 8.30ish.
I'll be going for a bit of a ride on Monday so I'll find out how long it will take then.


----------



## Davywalnuts (12 Mar 2009)

My pleasure mate! 

I know, that from Gillette Corner to Bedfont High St can be done in about 30 mins, wind dependant, as I do it alot, but thats mainly as I cycle on the Great West Road and on to Hatton Cross then cut in. Straight through town will be bit more. Bedfont to Staines is roughly 15mins in a easy cycle.


----------



## DJ (12 Mar 2009)

Oh!! it is looking increasingly likely that I will be cycling all the way from SE19, I might start off the night before!!!!


----------



## Origamist (12 Mar 2009)

I can join you, we're almost neighbours (SW16).


----------



## DJ (12 Mar 2009)

Origamist said:


> I can join you, we're almost neighbours (SW16).




True, your in streatham are you not? Maybe young Radius would do the same, and we could go down as a threesome (oo-er) I would have to take it easy though, to try and last the day!


----------



## Aperitif (12 Mar 2009)

That's a better way to approach the day...cycle, cycle all the way!
You'll not want the train back afterwards - too much fun going on. How about a leg warmer up Priest Hill or a spin around Smiths Lawn in Windsor...a mere condiment on Peter's "CycleChat goes Pants in Hants" Tour?
Smith's Lawn is strongly recommended as there are gently rolling banknotes with a smattering of hooray to be imagined, and Priest Hill avoids Davy's divev - lovely pub. Come to think of it Crimp Hill, a bit further along avoids it even more...
At this juncture I am working. (on being available for this ride.) Someone else might have to help Davy off his bike and prop him up in front of the Walnut Kebbaberie for the obligatory photo!


----------



## Origamist (12 Mar 2009)

djtheglove said:


> True, your in streatham are you not? Maybe young Radius would do the same, and we could go down as a threesome (oo-er) I would have to take it easy though, to try and last the day!



Yep, Streatham Park...

Radius is enthusiastic, but might not have the miles in his legs! Who else is up for cycling to Fleet?


----------



## MacB (12 Mar 2009)

I do still want to do this - are any of the folks going not quite so quick? This will be my first ride over 30 miles and I doubt if I can get beyond a 13mph average. As I'm local I suppose I can always bail out at some point, but would rather tough it out.


----------



## DJ (12 Mar 2009)

Jeeeeezzzz, I just googled from my house, to Fleet is Forty miles already + the ride + getting to the pub!!!!I reckon I'm looking at a ton!!! I reckon a minimum of 3 hours drinking in order to, get feeling normal again. Then feel free to throw my by then limp torso in the back of a cab! Or even better on to a intercity heading for Glasgow with a well stocked buffet car and a bar!!


----------



## DJ (12 Mar 2009)

User1314 said:


> see Post 72. Quite a few are meeting at Staines Train Station at 9 am.
> 
> I'm cycling to Staines from my gaff in KT6. Suppose you, dj and Radius will be coming over Kingston Bridge? If so I can meet you lot there at 8.15am (God that's early!) and go down in a Gang of Four?




That sounds good as Staines is a little out my way and I don't see the point of adding any miles on for the sake of it!

Definatley as above McBludgeon, forty will be doable for you.


----------



## Aperitif (12 Mar 2009)

MacBludgeon said:


> I do still want to do this - are any of the folks going not quite so quick? This will be my first ride over 30 miles and I doubt if I can get beyond a 13mph average. As I'm local I suppose I can always bail out at some point, but would rather tough it out.



MacBludgeon - you'll not be dropped.

You'll be propped against a tree... 

Seriously (who me?) The rides are gentle. Sure, it may be difficult sometimes, but the objective is to develop 'want to do it again' mentality...I think so. If anyone gets competitive they will probably not enjoy the 'pitch' of the ride anyway. Doesn't matter what bicycle you sit upon, what you eat (preferably not garlic old boy) as long as we all take the pi$$ equally ride with a common courtesy the jaunt will be splendid and encouraging!
So. Do it!B)


----------



## Origamist (12 Mar 2009)

User1314 said:


> see Post 72. Quite a few are meeting at Staines Train Station at 9 am.
> 
> I'm cycling to Staines from my gaff in KT6. Suppose you, dj and Radius will be coming over Kingston Bridge? If so I can meet you lot there at 8.15am (God that's early!) and go down in a Gang of Four?



Sounds good to me.


----------



## Radius (12 Mar 2009)

djtheglove said:


> True, your in streatham are you not? Maybe young Radius would do the same, and we could go down as a threesome (oo-er) I would have to take it easy though, to try and last the day!



Sounds exciting...



Origamist said:


> Yep, Streatham Park...
> 
> Radius is enthusiastic, but might not have the miles in his legs! Who else is up for cycling to Fleet?



Oi watch it you! And anyhow, do we know that DJ does either?


----------



## DJ (12 Mar 2009)

Radius said:


> Sounds exciting...
> 
> 
> 
> Oi watch it you! And anyhow, do we know that DJ does either?






No, exactly the point!!!!!!!!WE Don't know if dj does????? I have a feling we will find out though.


----------



## Radius (12 Mar 2009)




----------



## Peter (12 Mar 2009)

Bollo said:


> Mr Peter, Mr Peter sir! I can't tell from the map whether we're going clockwise or anticlockwise?



Mr Bollo, Mr Bollo sir  the ride is anti clockwise, so from Fleet up towards Yateley and beyond.


----------



## Bollo (13 Mar 2009)

Peter said:


> Mr Bollo, Mr Bollo sir  the ride is anti clockwise, so from Fleet up towards Yateley and beyond.



Thank you, Mr Peter.


----------



## Davywalnuts (13 Mar 2009)

Just noticed this ride take me past my former girlfriends house in Eversley, happy memories!


----------



## Aperitif (13 Mar 2009)

Davywalnuts said:


> Just noticed this ride take me past my former girlfriends house in Eversley, happy memories!



book that one in for a 'comfort break' then Davy...


----------



## Davywalnuts (13 Mar 2009)

hahaha! Noted! But she dont live there anymore.. shame... Still, rather nice pub next to it, infact, theres a few near there.. toilets are nice to in them country pubs.. 

And your not coming to this ride?? Dude!! Who else is going to make sure I get home then!?


----------



## Aperitif (13 Mar 2009)

Will not be able to say for definite until the week. My body is required elsewhere...doing some scenery shots for the knacker's yard... But I'm working on it as, of course, I want to see the folks on the ride.


----------



## Sittingduck (13 Mar 2009)

Can't make this ride but hope you all have a good one!


----------



## Origamist (13 Mar 2009)

C of G - what's your preferred route from Clapham to Kingston?


----------



## Auntie Helen (13 Mar 2009)

User1314 said:


> Straight down to Colliers Wood (A24) from Tooting Broadway. Veer right onto the A238 (Sainsburys on your left as you pass it). Then straight all the way. You'll pass South Wimbledon Tube (on your left) at a crossroads. Straight on. You'll pass Wimbledon Chase (Overland) on your right. Keep on straight. You'll hit the A3. There take a left (not onto the A3) but a slip road - Beverley Way - that goes past Tescos to a RDB. There take the third turning (this is the only relatively dodgy junction) towards New Malden. Straight on to The Fountain RDB. The Fountain is a pub which will be on your left. There straight on (second turning). This is the Kingston Road. Which goes to, err, Kingston. Go straight to the end. At T-Junction turn left (London Road). This will feed you into the one way system for Kingston Bridge. From Colliers Wood to Kingston Bridge is prob about 6/7 miles at most. No traffic at all that time on Sat morning either. Guess from Clapham Common you could just head towards Putney (along the South Circular). Stay on South Circular then take left along Roehampton Lane towards Richmond Park. At Roehampton gate enter the Park then go clockwise. Exit at Kingston Gate. Straight on and you are at a T Juction. Turn right onto the London Road and you will be fed into the one way system to the Bridge.


Throw six to start.


----------



## DJ (13 Mar 2009)

User1314 said:


> Erm...
> 
> Guess from Clapham Common you could just head towards Putney (along the South Circular). Stay on South Circular then take left along Roehampton Lane towards Richmond Park. At Roehampton gate enter the Park then go clockwise. Exit at Kingston Gate. Straight on and you are at a T Juction. Turn right onto the London Road and you will be fed into the one way system to the Bridge.
> 
> *More scenic route - you'll see deer in the park but you will have a steep hill to climb and remember Dj will be with you!*




Harumph *storms off in childish strop*!!!

I will have you all know that I have been out training and I have been keeping up with Dulwich Paragon man.....yes he with big levers........along a good five mile stretch of road.......yes he was so impressed he was actualy going to invite me to join his club....when he saw the cut of my jib and realised I am of the free spirited, rebelious type and saved his breath, not to be caught out by the flashy club jersey said man was sporting, I ventured with him as far as the bottom of Anerley Hill.........where I suddenly remembered I had promised Mrs dj that I would be feeding the ducks in Crystal Palace park, and anyway rather than embarrasing said chap by showing him my back wheel whilst climbing said hill, I respectfully peeled off and baid him fairwell!

Honest.


----------



## DJ (14 Mar 2009)

User1314 said:


> Only joking Dj! On your home ground this morning I am. Be at Herne Hill Velodrome with the kids.




So was I, only joking that is! Enjoy ye oldy velodrome


----------



## Radius (14 Mar 2009)

Oh you lot. Weirdos you are. Perhaps I'll go my own route  (not)


----------



## dellzeqq (14 Mar 2009)

User1314 said:


> Straight down to Colliers Wood (A24) from Tooting Broadway.
> 
> Veer right onto the A238 (Sainsburys on your left as you pass it). Then straight all the way. You'll pass South Wimbledon Tube (on your left) at a crossroads. Straight on. You'll pass Wimbledon Chase (Overland) on your right - soon to be home to another Dellzeqq masterpiece. Keep on straight. You'll hit the A3. There take a left (not onto the A3) but a slip road - Beverley Way - that goes past Tescos to a RDB. There take the third turning (this is the only relatively dodgy junction) towards New Malden. Straight on to The Fountain RDB. The Fountain is a pub which will be on your left. There straight on (second turning). This is the Kingston Road. Which goes to, err, Kingston. Go straight to the end. At T-Junction turn left (London Road). This will feed you into the one way system for Kingston Bridge.
> 
> From Colliers Wood to Kingston Bridge is prob about 6/7 miles at most. No traffic at all that time on Sat morning either.


....


----------



## DJ (14 Mar 2009)

dellzeqq said:


> ....




explain yourself man???


----------



## Radius (14 Mar 2009)

I think that's what del was saying in the first place DJ...implied by the ellipsis


----------



## DJ (14 Mar 2009)

Radius said:


> I think that's what del was saying in the first place DJ...implied by the ellipsis





Maybe , but I think there is more to it than that! 

And I think if Origamist, and you, agrees we should go the picturesque way through Richmond Park anyway.


----------



## Radius (14 Mar 2009)

Don't mind at all, I destroyed some tough hills on an impromptu 30 mile jaunt today (we actually went up one of them _again_), so I reckon I'm up for it!


----------



## Radius (14 Mar 2009)

Ach! How are you supposed to stick to that on the descents?


----------



## tdr1nka (14 Mar 2009)

COUNT ME IN!!
I'm up for doin the ton as well. Fuggit, the miles seem shorter in good company!
I'm in SE14 and could ride with the SW contingent, if they don't mind?
How are the spd's Radius, you hooked yet?


----------



## DJ (14 Mar 2009)

tdr1nka said:


> COUNT ME IN!!
> I'm up for doin the ton as well. Fuggit, the miles seem shorter in good company!
> I'm in SE14 and could ride with the SW contingent, if they don't mind?
> How are the spd's Radius, you hooked yet?




Lets be getting a couple of fifty milers in then Dom 

Especially as you will have the furthest to go, so I will be all worried about you!!!!!!(joking)


----------



## Radius (14 Mar 2009)

tdr1nka said:


> COUNT ME IN!!
> I'm up for doin the ton as well. Fuggit, the miles seem shorter in good company!
> I'm in SE14 and could ride with the SW contingent, if they don't mind?
> How are the spd's Radius, you hooked yet?



I think we'll have to talk about it before we let you come to be honest Dom 

And yes I'm hooked; even clipped, you could say


----------



## MacB (17 Mar 2009)

Well, sat down last night and painstakingly typed out the route on a spreadsheet. I have 69 rows of data, with columns, total distance, distance from previous point, type of junction, direction to turn, description(road name etc) and a notes column for making corrections. 

I have day off and will be heading out on the route in about half an hour. I'll report back later, update my spreadsheet and make that available to anyone who wants a copy for reference. Hopefully I won't get too badly lost, will be relying on distances to make correct turnings on some of the unamed roads.


----------



## Bollo (17 Mar 2009)

MacBludgeon said:


> Well, sat down last night and painstakingly typed out the route on a spreadsheet. I have 69 rows of data, with columns, total distance, distance from previous point, type of junction, direction to turn, description(road name etc) and a notes column for making corrections.
> 
> I have day off and will be heading out on the route in about half an hour. I'll report back later, update my spreadsheet and make that available to anyone who wants a copy for reference. Hopefully I won't get too badly lost, will be relying on distances to make correct turnings on some of the unamed roads.



Good luck MacB!


----------



## Davywalnuts (17 Mar 2009)

Has Macbludgeon made it back safe yet??


----------



## DJ (17 Mar 2009)

I hope that spread sheet didn't get in his way!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Davywalnuts (17 Mar 2009)

I reckon he's in pub!


----------



## Bollo (17 Mar 2009)

I was going to nip out of work at lunchtime and paint 'MacBludgeon' across the White Hill climb in the style of a mountain stage.


----------



## tdr1nka (17 Mar 2009)

So 50 miles of training today in prep for riding to and from the Hampshire ride, cheers djtheglove!
A very enjoyable ride, well OK the flat bits were enjoyable!


----------



## Davywalnuts (17 Mar 2009)

hahahaha! That would be funny! Can you do it anyway for us? hehehe!


----------



## MacB (17 Mar 2009)

Evening folks, well that was different, it all started so well, thankfully my wife has a people carrier and was able to come and rescue me..............

1 - set out from home and run up the Minley road to join the official route up by the A30
2 - a couple of wrong turns and backtracking saw me reaching the halfway point with an extra 4 miles under my belt.
3 - made it to the 28 mile mark and seemed on track, then, according to my directions I had a series of 4 unamed roads to negotiate....I really thought I got them right.
4 - rather than turning into The Avenue followed by Froyle Road I somehow end up at a T junction with the A339.
5 - turn towards Basingstoke instead of Alton and then have to back track
6 - am getting tired, hungry and thirsty, had been watching for a shop/garage for a while.
7 - after 42 miles I'm nearly at Alton and turn off towards Odiham, another 8 miles.
8 - seriously flagging and finally see a shop at 47.6miles, cue intake of carton of Ribena, bottle of choccy milkshake, can of Fanta and choccy bar.
9 - another 3 miles to Odiham which is still some way from home, so call Jane to meet me there.
10 - by time I got home felt ok, the sugar intake had worked and a hot bath rounded it off. Had felt a bit dodgy for the last couple of miles before the shop. Nothing like hitting the wall but could feel my pace dropping rapidly and was getting listless.
11 - despite all that managed 50.76 miles at an average mph of 12.2, so not too unhappy considering a lot of the ride was slow due to looking for road names etc. Amazing how many roads have no names whatsoever.

Any future ride will now include, emergency snack, full bottle of fluids and a map or a GPS device. Jane called me an idiot and I had to agree.

Didn't think any of the hills were too bad in the first 28 miles, don't know about the final 20 as I really wasn't on the route at all. I'm still up for the official ride and hopefully Peter will show me where I went wrong. The ride itself is exceptionally pretty and I think I'll do it again.


----------



## Aperitif (17 Mar 2009)

Well done MacBludgeon- everyone goes a bit astray...always. You'll be fine in the group ride as the first principle is that no-one gets left behind. As for keeping fuelled up - bring stuff that you can nibble on / energy gel / cereal bars + water or PSP or whatever fluid takes your fancy.(No - not draught Guinness silly! 
Cycling regularly means that you have a raging fire inside that will consume everything that you 'post' within - Mars Bars, Cola - it all counts when you are on the road.
Well done again. You may have realised that comfort counts once you start sitting in the saddle for a while - padded shorts or similar..? It's worth it, particularly when the weather gets a bit humid.


----------



## tdr1nka (17 Mar 2009)

I also advise carrying a spare pair of legs!

MacB, don't be hard on yerself, you beat my total for today and you got a lift home!


----------



## MacB (17 Mar 2009)

Cheers guys, can't say I suffered any discomfort, other than getting knackered. I wear padded cycle shorts under a pair of baggy shorts and used some Udderley cream before setting off, no issues there


----------



## tdr1nka (17 Mar 2009)

MacBludgeon said:


> Udderley cream



To put on your udders?


----------



## MacB (17 Mar 2009)

tdr1nka said:


> To put on your udders?



yep, got it from Wiggle, think it was originally developed for cows, figured that was good enough for me


----------



## Auntie Helen (17 Mar 2009)

It sounds to me like me, Peter and MacBludgeon are the only people going on this ride who aren't doing a breezy 50 miles to get to the start. Will you lot all be knackered before we begin?


----------



## Radius (17 Mar 2009)

Knackered? how dare you


----------



## tdr1nka (17 Mar 2009)

Speak for yourself. Train is looking very appealing at the mo.
Ask me next week, when dj & I have a go at another 50!


----------



## Radius (17 Mar 2009)

No! Don't get the train!  (and try and organise the next 50 for me to attend, if you can...mebbe....possibly? )


----------



## tdr1nka (17 Mar 2009)

What ya gonna do? Bunk off or summink?
We were discussing Thursday next week btw.


----------



## Radius (17 Mar 2009)

I think not....erm, don't think I can really do Thursday, perhaps I'm just too inconvenient for you 'working' lot...


----------



## tdr1nka (17 Mar 2009)

LOL!
I'll have a word with dj and see if we can get an evening ride instead, if you'd be up for it?


----------



## Radius (17 Mar 2009)

Depends what evening for me (and I'm not just being difficult, I have extra curricular activities you know , but I think DJ's pretty busy in the evenings cos we were gonna do some training rides which are no longer an option because of that...


----------



## tdr1nka (17 Mar 2009)

Poo.

Maybe we need to arrange a parallel universe in which we can get our times to match up?


----------



## Auntie Helen (17 Mar 2009)

...and where you're all magically 80 miles to the North East so I can join you


----------



## tdr1nka (17 Mar 2009)

We could factor that in I'm sure!


----------



## Radius (17 Mar 2009)

Yes it seems a shame, perhaps if you're free Dom, you could share yourself between me n David, and us 2 could do a training ride...unless it'd make DJ too jealous


----------



## Peter (17 Mar 2009)

Well done MacBludgeon - that is some route to tackle with just a few print outs. 
I get lost with GPS

According to your route description you got lost on the A339. As you turn left towards Basingstoke at the T-junction, you should of taken the first right (30 yards) onto what looks like a narrow lane.

I haven't been out on the bike for a while and will riding this route a couple/few times next week at a steady pace. Anyone want to join me?


----------



## Peter (17 Mar 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> It sounds to me like me, Peter and MacBludgeon are the only people going on this ride who aren't doing a breezy 50 miles to get to the start. Will you lot all be knackered before we begin?



Well, I'll be cycling 5 miles to the start & 5 miles back - does that count


----------



## Bollo (17 Mar 2009)

Top job MacB!


----------



## Headgardener (17 Mar 2009)

I was just working out wether I could get there on the train to come on this ride and realized that it is a friends wedding that day so I am sorry that I won't be able to make it. If there are any rides in southern Hampshire then I will try and get to one or two of those.


----------



## MacB (17 Mar 2009)

Peter said:


> According to your route description you got lost on the A339. As you turn left towards Basingstoke at the T-junction, you should of taken the first right (30 yards) onto what looks like a narrow lane.



Peter, I think I got that bit right, I went left on the A339 then straight right up a small steep hill. Looking again I think I went wrong at Lasham and went straight down to the A339 again instead of going left towards Golden Pot, that would have led me to The Avenue.


----------



## DJ (18 Mar 2009)

Radius said:


> Yes it seems a shame, perhaps if you're free Dom, you could share yourself between me n David, and us 2 could do a training ride...unless it'd make DJ too jealous





I'm jealous already!!! Hands off bitch I saw him first!!!!!!! (Joking)

Take Emab out on saturday/sundays. Is he coming with us on his charge?

It really is down to my shift pattern am fraid! And as the 4th of April is going to require stamina more than outright speed that is what the longer distance training is for. Until yesterday I had never done over 40 miles in one day on a bike, so the prospect of going in to 100 miles without knowing what my body can do and how it reacts is somewhat daunting, but this is a challenge that I am relishing and did 50.53 mile yesterday. I had to go round Dulwich park 2 1/2 times just to get the last 3 miles in and now it feels as if I will never be able to eat enough food to fill myself up, so the next part of my plan is to follow Davywalnuts around as he really nows how to eat!!!!


----------



## tdr1nka (18 Mar 2009)

At least now you know that after 20 odd miles of North Kent your body cries, 'That looks like a nice pub!'.


----------



## DJ (18 Mar 2009)

It certainly did!

I can't believe how long that last hill was it just went on and on and that was even when we were going back down it!


----------



## tdr1nka (18 Mar 2009)

That was one heck of a hill, you're right tho we did get a good way up before we bailed made an executive decision to regroup and swap training notes.


----------



## Auntie Helen (18 Mar 2009)

I hear you on the food thing. As I'm doing 30-40 miles per day at the moment I'm eating us out of house and home. It's a great side-benefit... apart from when paying at the checkout!


----------



## MacB (18 Mar 2009)

User1314 said:


> Most I've done is 54 (ish). Reckon the 100 will be do-able in company.



Obviously if any of you doing the 100 should flag or start to complain, you'll get loads of sympathy


----------



## Bollo (18 Mar 2009)

MacBludgeon said:


> Obviously if any of you doing the 100 should flag or start to complain, you'll get loads of sympathy



Cocky you are now 50 miles you have done. 

I'll be using this one as a training ride for a 300km I have planned in June


----------



## Auntie Helen (18 Mar 2009)

Just before New Year I did 57 miles alone cycling to Norfolk. I found it pretty hard after the 40 mile mark and was so relieved when I finally reached my destination (with cup of tea and hot showers on tap!)

However a couple of weeks ago I did a Bromley Cyclists ride with Ianrauk and others and we ended up doing a big extra chunk at the end which totalled 63 miles for me. I could have gone for another 30-40 miles easily, I think being in company with others and the day being warmer made a huge difference.

I'm sure provided your bikes are comfortable (is that possible with a DF???) and you're well fuelled up with tea and cake it should be fine for you all. I speak from my vast experience of having done over 50 miles in a day twice. Ah.


----------



## Davywalnuts (18 Mar 2009)

hahaha! That has cracked me up! My repuatation preceeds me then! Wanna buy shares with me at my local kebaby? Your soon fill out! 

But quite, food is the key for these long distances, but am still not used to it properly as am used to going upwards of 50-60 miles in a single stretch without eating, but I think thats my limit without eating.



djtheglove said:


> I'm jealous already!!! Hands off bitch I saw him first!!!!!!! (Joking)
> 
> Take Emab out on saturday/sundays. Is he coming with us on his charge?
> 
> It really is down to my shift pattern am fraid! And as the 4th of April is going to require stamina more than outright speed that is what the longer distance training is for. Until yesterday I had never done over 40 miles in one day on a bike, so the prospect of going in to 100 miles without knowing what my body can do and how it reacts is somewhat daunting, but this is a challenge that I am relishing and did 50.53 mile yesterday. I had to go round Dulwich park 2 1/2 times just to get the last 3 miles in and now it feels as if I will never be able to eat enough food to fill myself up, so the next part of my plan is to follow *Davywalnuts around as he really nows how to eat!!!!*


----------



## Radius (18 Mar 2009)

djtheglove said:


> I'm jealous already!!! Hands off bitch I saw him first!!!!!!! (Joking)
> 
> Take Emab out on saturday/sundays. Is he coming with us on his charge?



  

And I did indeed take 'emab' (haha) out last Saturday, or rather, he took me out, since he makes the routes...
and I don't think he is coming, because he's got a 'Monopoly Ride' with the London Fixed Gear and Single Speed forum on the same day


----------



## montage (18 Mar 2009)

tempted - down in fareham so could incorporate this to make me a 100 miler


----------



## Peter (18 Mar 2009)

montage said:


> tempted - down in fareham so could incorporate this to make me a 100 miler



Go on - you know you want to


----------



## Bollo (19 Mar 2009)

Isn't peer pressure a wonderful thing. If the weather's good I might ride it from Winch to Fleet, approx 35 miles, head out with you fine CC people until the pub and then break off to head home either around Bradley or Lasham to bring the day's mileage up to the 80-90 mark.


----------



## DJ (24 Mar 2009)

*Training*

I will be out this Thursday again doing minimum 50 miles, if any one is able to join me/us then please do feel free, start from Crystal Palace heading past Orpington and back, set off at about 10am ish.

This is in my case training for the main Hampshire ride, but others can come for the jolly if they wish!!


----------



## redjedi (25 Mar 2009)

I won't be able to join you either DJ as I'm working 

I've been meaning to get some miles under my belt, but I haven't had the chance. This weekend's out as I'm helping my brother build a new patio.

At least the clocks go forward this weekend, so I may be able to get few rides in after work next week.



> I'm looking forward to the first cold one in a Staines Riverside pub Saturday after we've all done our ton!



By my calculations I would only have done 95m (ish) by then, and if I've managed to get that far then I will definately want to finish the ton.
So I either have to take it easy so I can ride home, or I will be on the Redbulls and Vodka  I should be up for another century then.


----------



## DJ (25 Mar 2009)

redjedi said:


> I won't be able to join you either DJ as I'm working
> 
> I've been meaning to get some miles under my belt, but I haven't had the chance. This weekend's out as I'm helping my brother build a new patio.
> 
> ...




Oh my now you are talking!!!! I reckon a pint followed by one of those will be enough to get me home on the bike as well


----------



## Auntie Helen (25 Mar 2009)

...probably be enough to get you to John O'Groats!


----------



## DJ (25 Mar 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> ...probably be enough to get you to John O'Groats!



Now that would be a thing, (on the phone to missus) "Sorry love will be a little longer than intended"!!!!!!

I reckon I would be like a cartoon character and just keep pedalling across to the Orkney's or Scandinavia or somewhere!!!!!

"just stick it in the oven love" I'll be back soon!!!!


----------



## Auntie Helen (25 Mar 2009)

djtheglove said:


> I reckon I would be like a cartoon character and just keep pedalling across to the Orkney's or Scandinavia or somewhere!!!!!


Do you have a handy bike-to-pedalo conversion kit?


----------



## topcat1 (25 Mar 2009)

Hello all, i'm considering doing this ride (weather pending) .
Can we have a roll call please and who's riding down from London?
dave


----------



## DJ (25 Mar 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> Do you have a handy bike-to-pedalo conversion kit?




Now there is an idea, Patent pending I shall consider it!!!!


I reckon if I could find a handy trike it would be easier, might have to put some ballast under my bum though


----------



## Auntie Helen (25 Mar 2009)

You can always have a go of my trike as Ianrauk did... It was amusing watching him going slowly up hills as I whizzed ahead on his whizzy bike!


----------



## Aperitif (25 Mar 2009)

topcat1 said:


> Hello all, i'm considering doing this ride (weather pending) .
> Can we have a roll call please and who's riding down from London?
> dave



I'm hoping to do this - nearest flipping ride to me and I might have to work! Your experience and ability to discern the best pastry refuelling stops will come in handy for the wannabe hardcore peloton Dave...come on down. Straight line from Kew Bridge to Fleet more or less...5 mins with wheels like yours!


----------



## DJ (25 Mar 2009)

Aperitif said:


> I'm hoping to do this - nearest flipping ride to me and I might have to work! Your experience and ability to discern the best pastry refuelling stops will come in handy for the wannabe hardcore peloton Dave...come on down. Straight line from Kew Bridge to Fleet more or less...5 mins with wheels like yours!





Oh! I hate to admit it, the man has such a turn of phrase.

Basically I think he means, you will put s all in the dark. TC


----------



## Aperitif (26 Mar 2009)

Don't mean that at all - just that topcat1 is good company in a gang of like-minded folk all doing their best, and he would add to the enjoyment of the day!


----------



## DJ (26 Mar 2009)

I know, I was only joshing, I didn't know what I was on about last night!

Hopefully I am going for a blusterry ride with TC today.


----------



## Aperitif (26 Mar 2009)

He'll stuff you...full of cake! Have fun.


----------



## Auntie Helen (26 Mar 2009)

Hi folks,

Think I'm going to bow out of this one. It's an awfully long drive and quite a hilly ride so I think I shall trundle around somewhat closer to home. Sorry to miss you all though! Enjoy your mile munching, you mad people who are cycling there and back from London!


----------



## DJ (27 Mar 2009)

Shame Helen, You shall be missed, I won't know where the back marker is now, as there won't be the sound of cycling chat coming from the rear!!! Oh that's not meant to be rude BTW


Talking of which, is the Windmill on the common, a suitable rendesvous for the riders in that area? Then set off down to meet others in Kingston.


----------



## Auntie Helen (27 Mar 2009)

djtheglove said:


> Shame Helen, You shall be missed, I won't know where the back marker is now, as there won't be the sound of cycling chat coming from the rear!!! Oh that's not meant to be rude BTW


D'you know, the last group ride I was on I wasn't the back marker! Maybe there's hope for me yet. I shall miss y'all of course, particularly those kind gentlemen that periodically push me up hills (djtheglove and tdr1nka).

You lot won't want cycling chat anyway, you'll all be gasping for air after your 600-mile ride on that day. Madness!


----------



## MacB (27 Mar 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> D'you know, the last group ride I was on I wasn't the back marker! Maybe there's hope for me yet. I shall miss y'all of course, particularly those kind gentlemen that periodically push me up hills (djtheglove and tdr1nka).
> 
> You lot won't want cycling chat anyway, you'll all be gasping for air after your 600-mile ride on that day. Madness!



that's a shame but appreciate it is a long way to come, though I think back marker spot will be mine, regardless. Unlucky for them really as I'd make a great wind break at the front, just a bit too slow Drafting at 10mph probably isn't their idea of fun!!


----------



## Bollo (27 Mar 2009)

MacBludgeon said:


> that's a shame but appreciate it is a long way to come, though I think back marker spot will be mine, regardless. Unlucky for them really as I'd make a great wind break at the front, just a bit too slow Drafting at 10mph probably isn't their idea of fun!!



I'll be keeping you company as the lanterne rouge, although in my case I'll be using words like "recovery", "intervals", "training plan" and "riding smarter" to give the false impression that I could ride faster if I wanted to.

I'm bringing the 'all-the-gear-no-idea' road bike on the 4th as I've decided to ride from Winch, otherwise I'd have brought the Thorn ST for you to try out, MacB. Sorry. I hope your recent concerns about expenditure haven't affected your bike-buying plans? Something iMotion-9 equipped wasn't it?


----------



## MacB (27 Mar 2009)

Bollo said:


> I'll be keeping you company as the lanterne rouge, although in my case I'll be using words like "recovery", "intervals", "training plan" and "riding smarter" to give the false impression that I could ride faster if I wanted to.
> 
> I'm bringing the 'all-the-gear-no-idea' road bike on the 4th as I've decided to ride from Winch, otherwise I'd have brought the Thorn ST for you to try out, MacB. Sorry. I hope your recent concerns about expenditure haven't affected your bike-buying plans? Something iMotion-9 equipped wasn't it?



not at all, by cost saving, IM9 over Rohloff, and normal front hub over Schmidt dynamo, I've reduced cost of new commuter to £1200, rather than £2500. I now, laughingly, look back to the dim and distant past of Oct08. That was the point in time at which I decided to buy a 'great' bike and I was going to spend as much as £300!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

When originally shopping for bikes it took me a while to realise that the prices didn't include:-

repairs for life
serious cash kickbacks.........and...........
naked virgins strewing every path you rode with flower petals, before gracefully retiring to await you at the end of your exertions!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Radius (27 Mar 2009)

User1314 said:


> Radius (if he recovers from his fall) .



If all keeps going as is then I am already recovered . Still a gooey mess, but a much less painful, under control mess, which should be just fine for a little 100 mile jaunt


----------



## Bollo (28 Mar 2009)

MacBludgeon said:


> ...I've reduced cost of new commuter to £1200, rather than £2500....


Sweet - buying an expensive bike and treating it as a cost saving because you were looking at a more expensive bike. You have passed the test!



MacBludgeon said:


> naked virgins strewing every path you rode with flower petals, before gracefully retiring to await you at the end of your exertions!!!!!!!!!


That is not my memory of Farnborough.


----------



## E-Bygum (28 Mar 2009)

Do not do as I say Do as I do...get an electric bicycle bring on the hills I will be assisted the rest of the time I will be using leg power but nice to have some help when the going gets tough http://futurecycling.webs.com/


----------



## MacB (28 Mar 2009)

Bollo said:


> That is not my memory of Farnborough.



it's due for re-development


----------



## DJ (29 Mar 2009)

Ok, So has anyone worked out what time we will have to set off, from Clapham to get there in time for the ride?

We are meeting CoG on Kingston Bridge at 0815 or summit silly like that, so I guess we have to allow 1/2 an hour to get there! So that means meeting at 0730 and setting off by 0745!

I suggested earlier, that the Windmill on the common is a good rendesvous for us, is everyone in agreement for that? 

So far the people meeting here are;

Dj 
Radius
Origamist
Topcat1
Redjedi
tdr1nka (I think)
ilovebikes (possibly)

I think there are some other possibles as well Pottsy? ianrauk?


----------



## Radius (29 Mar 2009)

djtheglove said:


> We are meeting CoG on Kingston Bridge at 0815 or summit silly like that, so I guess we have to allow 1/2 an hour to get there! So that means meeting at 0730 and setting off by 0745!



  



> I suggested earlier, that the Windmill on the common is a good rendesvous for us, is everyone in agreement for that?



Yes, sounds good to me


----------



## Aperitif (29 Mar 2009)

I think Ian is heading out towards Stansted on that day...poss. luvvydoveybikes too...


----------



## Auntie Helen (29 Mar 2009)

Yeah, Ian and myself are doing the Stansted area ride (with YACF, including Katie). Sorry to stand you all up but a 50 miler which is just an hour's drive from home seemed like a more sensible option. Plus it's not very hilly!

I hope you all have a brill time, though, and take lots of piccies. I won't be there to take my Men In Lycra photos so someone else will have to oblige!


----------



## Peter (29 Mar 2009)

Ploughing through the last 21 pages, I've complied a list of possible maybes 

Riding from London we have;
User1314
djtheglove
Radius
Origamist
Topcat1
Redjedi
tdr1nka
Aperitif
Davywalnuts
Pottsy

Meeting at Fleet;
Peter
MacBludgeon
Bollo

I'll PM everyone later in the week with my mobile. If you can't make it please let me know by Friday night at the latest or if you want to join - welcome.

Rode the route today - bit cold but the lanes are dry, so if it doesn't rain between now & Saturday, we will have a great time.


----------



## MacB (29 Mar 2009)

Excellent Peter, I'm a definite and thanks for all your work on this....Al


----------



## tdr1nka (29 Mar 2009)

I'm still up for this although I reserve the right to get the train home.
Any ideas for a route to Kingston btw?


----------



## DJ (29 Mar 2009)

tdr1nka said:


> I'm still up for this although I reserve the right to get the train home.
> Any ideas for a route to Kingston btw?





I'm pushing a bit for the route to go through Putney and and then throgh Richmond park, hope you all agree. 
We are trying to sort the start time for us people coming from this direction, meeting at the windmill at 0730 and setting off soon after, is that ok?

Oh by the way am looking forward to it and am getting psyched up for the ton. Will be good to meet the Peter, McBludgeon etc etc too.


----------



## Radius (29 Mar 2009)

I think through Richmond would be nice...


----------



## Bollo (29 Mar 2009)

Ta Mr Peter!

Failing any injuries I'm a definite as I've just told the Doris I'm having an affair to hide the shame of going on a CC ride.


----------



## Davywalnuts (30 Mar 2009)

Am going to do a reccie either tonight or tomorrow for the Staines to Fleet Leg and back, not that I should get lost as its a straight line there, but for times and distances etc. 

Should have done this sooner but not been too well past two weeks. (Queue possible sympathy votes.. hehe)

Auntie H, going to miss our tail end charlie chats!


----------



## stevevw (30 Mar 2009)

I do not think I will be allowed out to play on Saturday as I was out all day yesterday doing my first Audax and I have luckily realised it is our wedding anniversary. Could have been painful if I had forgot that.


----------



## Auntie Helen (30 Mar 2009)

Davywalnuts said:


> Auntie H, going to miss our tail end charlie chats!


Hey you lot, you're giving the impression that I'm always at the back, a slow cyclist up hills and always chatting!!!


----------



## Davywalnuts (30 Mar 2009)

Ild never have thought that.. I wonder where that idea came from!

PS. Well done on the ton! Very jealous! Roll on April!


----------



## Auntie Helen (30 Mar 2009)

I haven't done a ton, my day max is 62.5 with Ianrauk and Katie in Kent. I assume you're referring to my thousand miles for March... all done at the back, slowly up hills and yacking the whole time.


----------



## Davywalnuts (30 Mar 2009)

hehe, yes, the Vanessa Carlton and Thousand miles jobbie!


----------



## montage (30 Mar 2009)

Hmmm looked into this, but is possibly the furthest part of hampshire from me  Maybe the next one


----------



## tdr1nka (30 Mar 2009)

Oh go on Montage, or is it really too far?

BTW, you SE London lot, can we possibly have a rethink on the Kingston via Richmond route?
Not wanting to be a stick in the mud but wouldn't it be quicker to head down thru
Balham towards Raynes Park to get to Kingston?


----------



## Aperitif (30 Mar 2009)

tdr1nka said:


> Oh go on Montage, or is it really too far?
> 
> BTW, you SE London lot, can we possibly have a rethink on the Kingston via Richmond route?
> Not wanting to be a stick in the mud but wouldn't it be quicker to head down thru
> Balham towards Raynes Park to get to Kingston?



Raynes Park - Kingston...Nice hills down that way - Roadrat fodder!


----------



## tdr1nka (30 Mar 2009)

Did wonder if we'd hit hills around Wimbledon?


----------



## Peter (30 Mar 2009)

Davywalnuts said:


> Am going to do a reccie either tonight or tomorrow for the Staines to Fleet Leg and back, not that I should get lost as its a straight line there, but for times and distances etc.



On the A30 it's roughly 24 miles, which shouldn't take more than 2 hours. When I was fitter it took 1h 20 min


----------



## DJ (30 Mar 2009)

I don't mind going that way, your right though Wimbledon is a hill!

I reckon your rat will act as a magnet to my Dawes


----------



## DJ (30 Mar 2009)

montage said:


> Hmmm looked into this, but is possibly the furthest part of hampshire from me  Maybe the next one





You actualy live in the same county as this ride yet you are not coming?!


----------



## DJ (30 Mar 2009)

User1314 said:


> See my Post 117 for route from Clapham to Kingston. It's the fastest, flattest albeit least scenic route. I do it every day each way.
> 
> No hills that way.




Ok we will do that then


Just realised !!!! that route you described!!!!! It will take us longer to work it out than to ride it


----------



## Bollo (30 Mar 2009)

djtheglove said:


> You actualy live in the same county as this ride yet you are not coming?!


I'm guessing montage is in the New Forest which will make him further away than many coming from fancy London. Hampshire is secretly vast!



Mon - There's always the train from somewhere like Brockenhurst, get off at Basingstoke and pedal to Fleet to avoid changing trains. Go on! There's only me, Peter and MacB to represent the county, and those two don't count because Fleet and F'bro are really bits of Surrey that have wandered off and got lost.


----------



## Peter (30 Mar 2009)

Bollo said:


> and those two don't count because Fleet and F'bro are really bits of Surrey that have wandered off and got lost.



Now, now....


----------



## MacB (30 Mar 2009)

Jeez, if I was part of the 'hope' of Hampshire then that county would be in a bad way..............MEDIC!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 4F (30 Mar 2009)

MacBludgeon said:


> Jeez, if I was part of the 'hope' of Hampshire then that county would be in a bad way..............MEDIC!!!!!!!!!



MacBludgeon don't worry. I am a Hampshire lad


----------



## arallsopp (31 Mar 2009)

Morning all. Just been alerted to this thread by ilovebikes. Does anyone have the the distances to hand, including the ride out from London?

Cheers!


----------



## arallsopp (31 Mar 2009)

Excellent.

I'd be ~11 miles home (BR2) to Clapham, +40, +40, +20, + 28 miles back home again.
Hmmm... a touch under 140 miles round trip, 224km... 

That sounds doable. I'll have a word with the local contingent and see if I can ride out to you with them. I've got to get a 300km ride in in the next few weeks, and this could be a perfect way to start it.


----------



## redjedi (31 Mar 2009)

arallsopp said:


> Morning all. Just been alerted to this thread by ilovebikes. Does anyone have the the distances to hand, including the ride out from London?
> 
> Cheers!



Where are you coming from? Hayes, Bromley or Kent 

If it's Hayes you can go straight to Staines station and meet the CC Centurions there or you can meet me, Daveywalnuts and possible Aperitif near Bedfont before heading to Staines.

edit: Just seen you last post. Looks as if we have another pace man.


----------



## Bollo (31 Mar 2009)

MacBludgeon said:


> Jeez, if I was part of the 'hope' of Hampshire then that county would be in a bad way..............MEDIC!!!!!!!!!



MacB - looking at the last few posts from 'the Londons' I think we'll be appearing in the Hampshire Chronicle under a headline that has the word 'shame' somewhere in it.


----------



## arallsopp (31 Mar 2009)

redjedi said:


> Where are you coming from? Hayes, Bromley or Kent



All of the above. Hayes is a village in the town of Bromley, in Kent. 

Its often confused with Hayes, Middlesex, which makes a drunken train ride home from London quite fun. 

Oddly, google insists that 'Hayes Middlesex' is in Jamaica, so its not just us


----------



## redjedi (31 Mar 2009)

arallsopp said:


> All of the above. Hayes is a village in the town of Bromley, in Kent.
> 
> Its often confused with Hayes, Middlesex, which makes a drunken train ride home from London quite fun.
> 
> Oddly, google insists that 'Hayes Middlesex' is in Jamaica, so its not just us



Now that would be a long way to ride


----------



## Aperitif (31 Mar 2009)

Andy - allowing 45 minutes from Hyde Park Corner to walnutland would be plenty. En route you could pick up redjedi at Brentford and together scent the countryside aromas of Hounslow and Sam's Chicken, McDeadones, Stavros' all night breakfasts etc as you wended your way westward...


----------



## MacB (31 Mar 2009)

Is it only me or are others, of the 'Hampshire Posse', feeling concerns re the London lots ability to get this co-ordinated?

Bollo, no shame mate, even if misdirection and sabotage need to be resorted to!


----------



## montage (31 Mar 2009)

> You actualy live in the same county as this ride yet you are not coming?!



It is nearer to London than to me! I am Fareham way. £18 train ticket to Fleet - not student friendly!

Any gosport/fareham/portsmouth lot cycling up there? Might tag along to make this into a monster miler...... or even cycle up there and then head home at the most southern point of the journey.

I'll go sit under a tree and do some thinking.


----------



## montage (31 Mar 2009)

oh god am I tempted.....


----------



## montage (31 Mar 2009)

ah crap I can't!!

 promised to take my dad paintballing for his birthday.

Oh the woe of it - Perhaps there will be a tour of the _Real_ Hampshire sometime?


----------



## tdr1nka (31 Mar 2009)

I think a South coast ride would be nice in the summer.
Brighton to Southampton is a good 60 miler?


----------



## Aperitif (31 Mar 2009)

tdr1nka said:


> I think a South coast ride would be nice in the summer.
> Brighton to Southampton is a good 60 miler?




What shall we do with the rest of the morning?


----------



## tdr1nka (31 Mar 2009)

Head back the other way, of course.


----------



## montage (31 Mar 2009)

Coast route would see you going through alot of city though


----------



## tdr1nka (31 Mar 2009)

We'll dig a tunnel!


----------



## Auntie Helen (31 Mar 2009)

...or sail round.

The bike-to-pedalo conversion suggested previously to djtheglove would be just the ticket here!


----------



## arallsopp (31 Mar 2009)

...Either of which would handily avoid most of the hills.


----------



## DJ (31 Mar 2009)

arallsopp said:


> ...Either of which would handily avoid most of the hills.





The sea could be more lumpy than the land!!!!


----------



## tdr1nka (31 Mar 2009)

djtheglove said:


> The sea could be more lumpy than the land!!!!



Sea sickness?

*Reference to lumps btw*


----------



## DJ (31 Mar 2009)

*


MacBludgeon said:



Is it only me or are others, of the 'Hampshire Posse', feeling concerns re the London lots ability to get this co-ordinated?

Click to expand...

*


MacBludgeon said:


> I am attempting to keep track of what is going on!!!
> 
> Must admit it feels a little like herding cats!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Auntie Helen (31 Mar 2009)

djtheglove said:


> I have a feeling it will all work out fine....No stress!


You'll be fine and have a great time. Just remember to build a 15 minute contingency time into your calculations for Davywalnuts' punctures, and each bring 3 spare inner tubes to lend to him in case he has more pre-punctured ones!


----------



## DJ (31 Mar 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> You'll be fine and have a great time. Just remember to build a 15 minute contingency time into your calculations for Davywalnuts' punctures, and each bring 3 spare inner tubes to lend to him in case he has more pre-punctured ones!





Iv'e realsied there is a direct relation between Davy eating loads and getting punctures, so with that in mind some one needs to zip round to his house for breakfast and stop him downing too many hamburgers, the rest is self explanatory!!!!!!


----------



## redjedi (31 Mar 2009)

djtheglove said:


> I am attempting to keep track of what is going on!!!
> 
> Must admit it feels a little like herding cats!!
> 
> ...



I think the original plan was to meet at Staines station, but that was just Davy and myself talking about that. Kingston Bridge looks to suit the South Londoners, and is just as easy for me to get there (there's also more of you).

I think it's just me, Davywalnuts and Aperitif(yet to confirm) heading from West London, so If your leaving the Common at 7.30, we could meet you at Kingston Bridge at 8.00. 
My suggestion would be outside The Old King's Head at the entrance to Bushy Park

Just here


----------



## Peter (31 Mar 2009)

montage said:


> Perhaps there will be a tour of the _Real_ Hampshire sometime?


Well, looks like you have just volunteered to organise this ride - when can we expect an invitation 

Arallsopp - shall I add you to the list?


----------



## Davywalnuts (1 Apr 2009)

hahahaha! I get sooo much abuse! Am I that fat kid that gets picked on?? lol!

I thought the London/Kingston posse where meeting in Staines Redjedi for a Straight run to Fleet? Unless I've missed a post and your all going a differant way now?

And a my mum sais, am a growing boy, I need to eat! hehehe! 

PS. I will be on new tyre's and inners filled with Sludge, not kebab, so I should be fine, but as I learnt in Scouts, be prepared! Or was that Sex Ed? hahaha!


----------



## MacB (1 Apr 2009)

I see the fabulous weather is due to change for Saturday, starting to rethink my outfit, hopefully my new rackpack will have arrived. Have new shoes but look like they'll soak up moisture so now looking for overshoes just in case.


----------



## DJ (1 Apr 2009)

User1314 said:


> Two meeting points from what I can make out:
> 
> 1. Meet at Kingston Bridge (King's Head Pub) at 8.
> 2. Meet at Staines BR at 8.3oish / 9ish
> ...




No! One meeting point for those coming down from London meeting up with you CoG and the three from West London, Kingston bridge (Kings Head pub)

The London lot are not cycling to Staines we are all meeting up at the bridge. Then carrying on from there! (Unless I have got this wrong) *do we have to go through staines to get to Fleet?*

So meeting time at the windmill on the common is 0730, and meeting time in Kingston is 0800 one group is to wait for the other group who ever is there first. We should get to Fleet by 1030.

So the London lot are (I think) 
Dj
Origamist
tdr1nka
radius
topcat1
ilovebikes
arralsopp
potsy 

Correct me if I am wrong!
Yes and Heavy rain???????


----------



## Davywalnuts (1 Apr 2009)

You dont have to go through Staines, but I will be, as the A30 is the easiest route for me and am not cycling out to K'town to come back past the same way. The A30 is a straight road basically to Fleet! The differance between coming to Staines from K'town and then going there or going there the shortest way from K'town is only 2 miles.. Up to you lot..


----------



## redjedi (1 Apr 2009)

Going through Staines or going direct from Kingston is very little difference. 

The Staines route means it's very easy getting to Fleet, straight down the A30. The Direct route from Kingston looks a lot more complicated unless someone knows the way.

I think it would actually work out quicker from Staines.

I'm easy either way (but if we meet in Staines I can get an extra 1/2 hr in bed  )


----------



## DJ (1 Apr 2009)

*Big Edit, *Ok Davy is right, just did some more googling and by going to Staines and down the main road we will actualy save ourselves about 6 miles in distance and a lot of hastle reading maps.!!!!!!!

So while I real my neck, in and sit eating a little humble pie!!!, 

Here is the latest,

So arrangements as above, in terms of meeting Cog on Kingston bridge, and then we go on to meet Davywalnuts,redjedi and aperatif in Staines at the railway station.

Cheers.


----------



## MacB (1 Apr 2009)

can I take it that this means djtheglove has been demoted from chief navigator?


----------



## DJ (1 Apr 2009)

MacBludgeon said:


> can I take it that this means djtheglove has been demoted from chief navigator?






Just trying (maybe too hard) to do some organising!!

I think we are getting there now though.


----------



## dellzeqq (1 Apr 2009)

Radius said:


> Ach! How are you supposed to stick to that on the descents?



yes you are. It's a park.

Some little while ago I designed a building that will stand close by Wimbledon Chase station. However.....I've heard that the credit crunch may have done for it. Still - there's another one just up the road!


----------



## Davywalnuts (1 Apr 2009)

Unless you all aready know the route from K'town to Staines, this way is the one I do a few times a week, very flat, except a slight incline past Thames Water in Hampton, so mind the mozzies there http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?f=d&s...0856,-0.498312&spn=0.006916,0.021887&t=h&z=16

Hope this helps!


----------



## dellzeqq (1 Apr 2009)

I've always used the Lower Sunbury Road. When the mist is on the river it's a delight.


----------



## Davywalnuts (1 Apr 2009)

dellzeqq said:


> I've always used the Lower Sunbury Road. When the mist is on the river it's a delight.



Aye, its nice along there, but its a pot hole and mozzie hell right now.. Much more picturesque however..


----------



## Aperitif (1 Apr 2009)

If you were going a sort of 'quick route' from Kingston Bridge, how about following Hampton Court Road, over H/Court bridge and turn right into Hurst Road (lovely houses to see)- pass the reservoirs,arrive at Walton, cross the lights into Oakland Drive towards Weybridge, Addlestone - with a nice hill - Chobham Road,- bit bumpy B3121 to A319, Bisley "BAM!!! BAM!" - Bagshot Road B311 to Frimley, then a bit of the A325 towards Farnborough, turning right at Cove Road B3014. Follow the road ahead - to Cove and onward, then left A3013, to pick up the railroad tracks to Fleet.


----------



## Radius (1 Apr 2009)

dellzeqq said:


> yes you are. It's a park.



I didn't say "are you?", I said "how are you?", meaning given the steepness of one of those hills it would make for some heavy brake-feathering on the way down, something I'm sure the London Dynamo boys don't do...


----------



## Radius (1 Apr 2009)

Oof just rushed out (erm....do we say rushed 'on' for online now?) and ordered a waterproof jacket (at great expense ), hopefully it will arrive in time, paid extra for delivery as well


----------



## dellzeqq (1 Apr 2009)

Radius said:


> I didn't say "are you?", I said "how are you?", meaning given the steepness of one of those hills it would make for some heavy brake-feathering on the way down, something I'm sure the London Dynamo boys don't do...



apologies. But, yes, you use your brakes. And, no, the London Dynamo boys don't. But that's because they're a bunch of posing nitwits.


----------



## Radius (1 Apr 2009)

dellzeqq said:


> apologies. But, yes, you use your brakes. And, no, the London Dynamo boys don't. But that's because they're a bunch of posing nitwits.



Alles klar, Herr Kommissar! And yes, I think we both agree there RE Dynamo boys


----------



## DJ (2 Apr 2009)

Weather forecast has changed again, cloudy with sunny intervals 16 degrees


----------



## Radius (2 Apr 2009)

Grrr


----------



## Davywalnuts (2 Apr 2009)

I hope it snows and floods everywhere so we cancel, Ive got a mega hangover thats going to last a few days... hehe


----------



## montage (2 Apr 2009)

! I *CAN *go..... I'll just read all this thread and see if it is viable 

Anybody travelling from nearish fareham/portsmouth way??


Train from fareham to fleet is £18.....I'd rather take the 30-40 mile ride


----------



## DJ (2 Apr 2009)

montage said:


> ! I *CAN *go..... I'll just read all this thread and see if it is viable
> 
> Anybody travelling from nearish fareham/portsmouth way??
> 
> ...





Make sure you bring your troll, I have to exact revenge! (joking)


----------



## topcat1 (2 Apr 2009)

dj, i just rode from the windmill pub down to richmond pk and on to kingston 40 minutes. I don't think we'll be reaching staines untill 9.30


----------



## DJ (2 Apr 2009)

Oh help!!!!


----------



## Radius (2 Apr 2009)

You'll just have to let me set the pace then  (joke)

I'm not going to play football tomorrow though, so it will be the first CC ride I've done without -4hrs football in my legs.


----------



## topcat1 (2 Apr 2009)

Well, we can meet earlier 7.15 and get Peter to change the Fleet time for 11am. ?


----------



## iLB (2 Apr 2009)

it seems that i will be out in Brighton until 2am saturday morning, and, as such i don't think its feasible for me to attend this ride- sorry guys


----------



## DJ (2 Apr 2009)

topcat1 said:


> Well, we can meet earlier 7.15 and get Peter to change the Fleet time for 11am. ?




Ok


----------



## Bollo (2 Apr 2009)

montage said:


> ! I *CAN *go..... I'll just read all this thread and see if it is viable
> 
> Anybody travelling from nearish fareham/portsmouth way??
> 
> ...




Yay! Unfortunately I'm probably just to far to make it worthwhile to join up - 30 mile ride to Fleet for me. I haven't seen any of the other Soton/Pompey CC suspects register an interest so you may well be on your own.


----------



## Radius (2 Apr 2009)

topcat1 said:


> Well, we can meet earlier 7.15



 

*WARNING WARNING* *APPROACHING TEENAGER WAKE-UP TIME RESTRICTION ZONE*


----------



## DJ (2 Apr 2009)

Radius said:


> *WARNING WARNING* *APPROACHING TEENAGER WAKE-UP TIME RESTRICTION ZONE*




You live about a hundred yards away from the Windmill!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Honestly youf of today n' all that!!!! 

I s'pose you want me to make you breakfast aswell!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Radius (2 Apr 2009)

If you're offering....


----------



## DJ (2 Apr 2009)

Radius said:


> If you're offering....




Oh see youve proved my point !!!!! That was when you were supposed to offer us breakfast!!!!


----------



## Peter (2 Apr 2009)

topcat1 said:


> Well, we can meet earlier 7.15 and get Peter to change the Fleet time for 11am. ?



I really don't want to be leaving much later than 10:45 as the pub stops serving food at 14:00.

You will just have to get up earlier 

Montage - I'll include you on the ride

I'll do a head count tomorrow and fire off my mobile number, in case of any problems on saturday. Hope the forecast changes to brilliant sunshine all day!


----------



## MacB (2 Apr 2009)

well the forecast is getting better, though windier, I'll make whatever time is arranged. I would like to make the pub for food though, all part of the social side.

Bollo, why don't you come up on the train, I was looking forward to meeting you? Or you can drive up and leave your car at my place.


----------



## Bollo (2 Apr 2009)

MacBludgeon said:


> Bollo, why don't you come up on the train, I was looking forward to meeting you? Or you can drive up and leave your car at my place.



Sorry, my last post was a bit ambiguous - I was only replying to montage about the possibility of meeting up _with him_ to head up together to the chilly wastes of North Hampshire. I'm definitely coming on Saturday. I've stayed off the pop for a few days in preparation - I've even tapered FFS! Thanks for the offer though. I'm not normally one for group rides but I'm really looking forward to this one.

I'm heading out about 7:30am to get to Fleet in time to stuff a couple of bacon wads or some other food of equal calorific value into my maw before setting out. I lived in Fleet for a year about 10 years ago and I haven't been back since. Any decent cafes to fuel up?


----------



## tdr1nka (2 Apr 2009)

Good for you Bollo!

This should be a great ride, even if I am a little scared about the whole round trip element!

Is it an idea to say the SE London crew meet @ 7am just to be on the safe side?
I'm playing a gig on Friday night so Lord knows what state I'll be in on Saturday morning.


----------



## MacB (2 Apr 2009)

I don't know Fleet that well but there are some cafes in the shopping precinct. One does lovely toasted paninis at exorbitant prices. My newness to cycling is showing as I haven't yet built up any knowledge of greasy spoons etc.


----------



## redjedi (2 Apr 2009)

User1314 said:


> If you lot (London Windmillers from Clapham) meet me, redjedi (and Potsy?) at Kingston Bridge at 8.15 at the lateish we will get to Staines BR by 9 easy enough. From there we will get to Fleet by 10.45 easy. (He says). We'll be alright.



Those times sound good.

Windmill 7.30 depart
Kingston Bridge 8.15 depart
Staines BR 9.00 Depart

It's a straight road to Fleet so should be quick (ish....maybe)

I'll meet you at Staines BR as that's the closest for me. And I'm sure there was mention of cafes at Staines BR


----------



## Radius (2 Apr 2009)

tdr1nka said:


> I'm playing a gig on Friday night so Lord knows what state I'll be in on Saturday morning.



You're doing WHAT!?   What do you play?


----------



## Bollo (2 Apr 2009)

MacBludgeon said:


> I don't know Fleet that well but there are some cafes in the shopping precinct. One does lovely toasted paninis at exorbitant prices....



Thanks MacB. Sounds like Fleet hasn't changed that much then. I'll find somewhere as long as they don't mind the challenging aroma of 'Bollo apres cinquante kilometres'.


----------



## tdr1nka (3 Apr 2009)

Radius said:


> You're doing WHAT!?   What do you play?



I do guitar & voice.

*Currently in a loud and sometimes challenging acoustic duo, own material, some covers and playing very low key gigs to road test the act.*


----------



## Radius (3 Apr 2009)

Where's the gig @ Dom? Shall I come?


----------



## tdr1nka (3 Apr 2009)

It's in deepest darkest Deptford, are you man enough?


----------



## arallsopp (3 Apr 2009)

Morning all. Looks like iLoveBikes is not loving early mornings, so I'll be heading over to Clapham without him. Whereabouts are we meeting, and what time are we aiming for? I'm reading 0730 and 0700, and clapham common (which seems a little broad for finding a cyclist)


----------



## redjedi (3 Apr 2009)

The meeting place in Clapham Common is in front of the Windmill Pub

Streetview (Where Windmill drive meets Clapham Common South Side road) It will be easy to find everyone else.

Everyone should be ready to leave no later than 7.30 to keep to schedule.

Edit - 

You should be meeting up with

Dj
Origamist
tdr1nka
radius
topcat1
ilovebikes
arralsopp
potsy (?)

You're picking up CoG at Kingston Bridge at around 8.15 and then me, Davywalnuts and maybe Aperitif at Staines BR for 9.00, before the last big push to ....errr.... the start.


----------



## arallsopp (3 Apr 2009)

Thanks RedJedi, perfect.


----------



## Pottsy (3 Apr 2009)

Sorry guys, I'm not coming along. I damaged some ankle ligaments last week skiing so I'm off the bike for a few weeks - very frustrating. I'll have to wait for the next one. 

Have a great ride everyone and I hope all the meeting up points work!


----------



## Davywalnuts (3 Apr 2009)

redjedi said:


> Those times sound good.
> 
> Windmill 7.30 depart
> Kingston Bridge 8.15 depart
> ...



Yes, there's two by the staines BR and lots more a few hundred yards away. That is why I is fat! lol!

Redjedi, you still cycling to Staines? If so, I can meet you on what ever road you come on through?

Aperitif dear sir, is one honouring us with his presence?


----------



## redjedi (3 Apr 2009)

Davywalnuts said:


> Yes, there's two by the staines BR and lots more a few hundred yards away. That is why I is fat! lol!



You don't have to stop at every one 



> Redjedi, you still cycling to Staines? If so, I can meet you on what ever road you come on through?
> 
> Aperitif dear sir, is one honouring us with his presence?



I will be cycling to Staines, straight down Staines Road.

We can meet opposite the infamous Kebab van, next to Wing Wah and the Chip shop...but we can't stop for long  although a kebab could be just the fuel that's needed, will he be open?

What's a good time to meet? About 8.30? or a bit earlier?


----------



## montage (3 Apr 2009)

OK....I'm going out tonight so tomorrow could be....erm....difficult? But I do have train times and all that sorted, so I can make it if I'm not too bad  Don't wait for me or anything.

If I do end up coming then no doubt I will be screaming for directions due to my poor navigation, so you will al be well aware 

So if im not there, have a goodun!....and if I am....erm...have a goodun?...


----------



## Davywalnuts (3 Apr 2009)

redjedi said:


> You don't have to stop at every one
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hahaha, well, you gotta keep local businesses going dont'cha! haha!

Ahhhh, shame, but they will be closed... Bakers Oven is open though, lovely pasties and Pizza slices! To be honest, its an easy 15 min cycle, so 8:40? Extra 10 mins in bed! .


----------



## redjedi (3 Apr 2009)

Weathers looking alright for tomorrow. A bit of rain around in the morning but we should have clear skys for the afternoon.

Radius - I don't think you'll need that waterproof now


----------



## MacB (3 Apr 2009)

just back from LBS having had my bike checked over and tweaked ready for tomorrow. Have just eaten a nice homemade noodle stir fry for lunch with more for this evening. Will organsie my new rackpack to include 2xtubes, repair kit, ready patches, multi tool, powerlink, surgical gloves, small first aid kit, windproof gilet, showerproof long sleeve, snacks, tyre levers and anything else I can think of. Will plan on an early night and a bit of a sleep in, but will probably not manage either.

Can you tell this is my first group ride and I'm excited/nervous???


----------



## arallsopp (3 Apr 2009)

Good on you mate. My bike bags haven't turned up yet, so I'm looking at going the distance on the commuter hack with panniers, or limiting supplies to whatever fits in my shorts pockets. 

And that'll probably fall out, as I'm on a recumbent


----------



## Davywalnuts (3 Apr 2009)

MacBludgeon said:


> just back from LBS having had my bike checked over and tweaked ready for tomorrow. Have just eaten a nice homemade noodle stir fry for lunch with more for this evening. Will organsie my new rackpack to include 2xtubes, repair kit, ready patches, multi tool, powerlink, surgical gloves, small first aid kit, windproof gilet, showerproof long sleeve, snacks, tyre levers and anything else I can think of. Will plan on an early night and a bit of a sleep in, but will probably not manage either.
> 
> Can you tell this is my first group ride and I'm excited/nervous???



Youve forgotten the real and only essential, CAKE!! lol!


----------



## DJ (3 Apr 2009)

Davywalnuts said:


> Youve forgotten the real and only essential, CAKE!! lol!




i agree


----------



## Sig SilverPrinter (3 Apr 2009)

Davywalnuts said:


> Youve forgotten the real and only essential, CAKE!! lol!



sorry i can't make this and supply you with cake, i made a rather nice banana and walnut cake this week....it didn't last long


----------



## Davywalnuts (3 Apr 2009)

Sig SilverPrinter said:


> sorry i can't make this and supply you with cake, i made a rather nice banana and walnut cake this week....it didn't last long



Ohhhhhh!! Drat!! Life is not fair...

Just realised there's no ladies on this ride!


----------



## Davywalnuts (3 Apr 2009)

User1314 said:


> *First ton tomorrow*!!!
> 
> And first visit to the rural idyll for goodness knows how long after cycling in car logged dirty London all Winter.
> 
> Just my luck that I get run over by a tractor travelling at 4 mph!



Not if we hit the pub first! hehehe!


----------



## ianrauk (3 Apr 2009)

Don't temp fate matey.. I have seen that exact thing happen. (though it wasn't you of course). 



User1314 said:


> First ton tomorrow!!!
> 
> And first visit to the rural idyll for goodness knows how long after cycling in car logged dirty London all Winter.
> 
> *Just my luck tomorrow that I get run over by a tractor travelling at 4 mph!*


----------



## redjedi (3 Apr 2009)

Davywalnuts said:


> Not if we hit the pub first! hehehe!



Unfortunately Davy it will only be me and you who won't have hit the Ton by the time we get to the pub.

The south Londeners will have earned their drinks by then.

We may have to circle the car park a few times 


Any news from Aperitif yet?


----------



## Davywalnuts (3 Apr 2009)

redjedi said:


> Unfortunately Davy it will only be me and you who won't have hit the Ton by the time we get to the pub.
> 
> The south Londeners will have earned their drinks by then.
> 
> ...



Arrrggghh!! *thinks about rising to the challenge/bait/doing the ton*

Okay, we could meet at Faggs Lane Tesco's, loop of Heathrow to Staines, easy 45 min cycle, and then once were back to Staines, my total mileage will be apx 95. This am sure will take you very close to "The Golden Tun" as am not sure where in Brentford your coming from. and certainly over it by the time you get home, if you cycle home that is! 

I havent, no....


----------



## MacB (3 Apr 2009)

how will I know people at Fleet station, will you be wearing flowers, carrying certain papers?


----------



## DJ (3 Apr 2009)

MacBludgeon said:


> how will I know people at Fleet station, will you be wearing flowers, carrying certain papers?





Good point McB I'll have a beret,stripey shirt, and onions around my neck!


----------



## Peter (3 Apr 2009)

MacBludgeon said:


> how will I know people at Fleet station, will you be wearing flowers, carrying certain papers?



believe me, you'll notice us - not many cyclists loiter at Fleet station 

I'll also be wearing my CC bib shorts, not sure about the jersey though, depends on the weather.


----------



## Davywalnuts (3 Apr 2009)

MacBludgeon said:


> how will I know people at Fleet station, will you be wearing flowers, carrying certain papers?



Your spot us lot easily, were be the red, flustered and knackered cyclists buying train tickets to go straight back home..


----------



## DJ (3 Apr 2009)

Well, I've cleaned the bike a bit, tightened all me nuts and am now about to carry out some yoga followed by 3 HRS deep meditation and then there is the blessing ceremony for the bike based on the one used by Tibetin monks. I think by then I should be ready for a ton.
Oh mustn't forget to fill my water bottle!


----------



## MacB (3 Apr 2009)

djtheglove said:


> Oh mustn't forget to fill my water bottle!



that reminds me, I forgot that bit when I did my test run, best not make that mistake again.


----------



## DJ (3 Apr 2009)

MacBludgeon said:


> that reminds me, I forgot that bit when I did my test run, best not make that mistake again.





Oh sorry I meant with Nitrus oxide!!!! That's what I run the bike on you see!!!


----------



## redjedi (3 Apr 2009)

Peter said:


> believe me, you'll notice us - not many cyclists loiter at Fleet station
> 
> I'll also be wearing my CC bib shorts, not sure about the jersey though, depends on the weather.



So we'll be the group of pervs, wandering around looking at mens shorts. 

I've been shopping and got gallons of Lucozade sport and a large bag of Haribo.

As Sig isn't blessing us with her famous cake, I may just get the oven fired up and make a little mid-tour snack for us (if I can be bothered).


I'm getting a little nervous now. *100 MILES*...aaaarrrrghhh


----------



## Radius (3 Apr 2009)

You lot on carbon frames (are there any?) better not fill yours though. Apparently a fully filled bottle weighs more than the frame of the Trek Madone.


----------



## redjedi (3 Apr 2009)

Davywalnuts said:


> Arrrggghh!! *thinks about rising to the challenge/bait/doing the ton*
> 
> Okay, we could meet at Faggs Lane Tesco's, loop of Heathrow to Staines, easy 45 min cycle, and then once were back to Staines, my total mileage will be apx 95. This am sure will take you very close to "The Golden Tun" as am not sure where in Brentford your coming from. and certainly over it by the time you get home, if you cycle home that is!
> 
> I havent, no....



Not sure about the extra loop around Heathrow. I will probably cycle back from the pub if I'm close to the ton. If I've passed it I may get the train (but there's still a ride after that so not much point).

I'll be coming from Syon Lane, next to the park, so staight down the London/Staines Road. Feel free to do a quick 10m spin before I get there


----------



## Davywalnuts (3 Apr 2009)

redjedi said:


> Not sure about the extra loop around Heathrow. I will probably cycle back from the pub if I'm close to the ton. If I've passed it I may get the train (but there's still a ride after that so not much point).
> 
> I'll be coming from Syon Lane, next to the park, so staight down the London/Staines Road. Feel free to do a quick 10m spin before I get there



Cool, see how it goes then! If you do change your mind send me a tx and we best set off from Faggs Lane TESCO's around 8:15.. By which time the Saff Lundin lot would have been cycling already for an hour! hehehe!

Gotcha, used to live off top of Syon Lane! hahaha, or an extra 30 mins in bed...Hmmmmmmmmm....

Catch you all tomorrow!


----------



## Radius (3 Apr 2009)

Erm...have I just calculated correctly that we'll have done about 168 miles by the end?


----------



## Davywalnuts (3 Apr 2009)

Radius said:


> Erm...have I just calculated correctly that we'll have done about 168 miles by the end?



hahahahaha! snigger snigger!


----------



## redjedi (3 Apr 2009)

Davywalnuts said:


> Cool, see how it goes then! If you do change your mind send me a tx and we best set off from Faggs Lane TESCO's around 8:15.. By which time the Saff Lundin lot would have been cycling already for an hour! hehehe!
> 
> Gotcha, used to live off top of Syon Lane! hahaha, or an extra 30 mins in bed...Hmmmmmmmmm....
> 
> Catch you all tomorrow!



I think I'll take the extra bed time please.

I'll see you at the end of Bethany Waye at 8.30-8.40.

See the rest of you at Staines, and the other rest of you at Fleet



> Erm...have I just calculated correctly that we'll have done about 168 miles by the end?



I don't think you have. From Clapham Common and back again I make to be around the 130m mark. But you could get the train back from the pub in Egham which will be about 110m


----------



## Radius (3 Apr 2009)

Get the what!? How very dare you


----------



## Aperitif (3 Apr 2009)

Davywalnuts said:


> Yes, there's two by the staines BR and lots more a few hundred yards away. That is why I is fat! lol!
> 
> Redjedi, you still cycling to Staines? If so, I can meet you on what ever road you come on through?
> 
> Aperitif dear sir, is one honouring us with his presence?



Cor! A day without CycleChat is like a lifetime without er.....um...err "England are in danger of losing the cricket!"

What's all the fancy talk Davy - you turned posh or summat? 

One is officially available. Now.

Meet at Tescos? You chav.

It is twenty minutes to Staines - including your pit stops Davy - let's make that 52 mins  - theoretically we should be meeting (red, self and the pi$$meister) at 08:30 - am I correct? Meet on the Barclays Bank side - not the kebab van side.

Davy - you aree the leader. Make sure you know which way we need to go in order to arrive at Fleet and not keep Peter waiting. I didn't do any preparation for this ride and will be on the Rudge-Whitworth.


----------



## Bollo (3 Apr 2009)

Just packed the saddlebag with all my gubbins, including a Mid-Hants to North Hants Dictionary and enough Ibuleve to numb a camel.

MacB - I'll be recognisable by my enigmatic smile.

See yawl tomorrow.


----------



## Peter (3 Apr 2009)

Aperitif said:


> Davy - you aree the leader. Make sure you know which way we need to go in order to arrive at Fleet and not keep Peter waiting.



Great that you can make it! 

If you guys are running really late (1/2 hour), call me and we will start making our way up to the A30 (Junction with B3013/A327) and meet there.


----------



## tdr1nka (3 Apr 2009)

All fettling finished, gears re-indexed after a week of new cable, chain cleaned and lubed. Bag to pack in the morning on a six o'clock start!

Sleep well all and see ya in the morning!


----------



## stevevw (4 Apr 2009)

I hope you all have a great day out in Hampshire later today. Sorry I can not make it this time but hope to see you all next month in Essex.


----------



## Aperitif (4 Apr 2009)

stevevw said:


> I hope you all have a great day out in Hampshire later today. Sorry I can not make it this time but hope to see you all next month in Essex.



Yes - thanks steve. Meanwhile, I suspect that you will be with a good buddy like Trevor,  investigating the interior architecture of the Cog and Sprocket whilst downing a pint supervising the delivery and placement of bouquets of flowers to celebrate the advent of your wedding anniversary...congrats!


----------



## Auntie Helen (4 Apr 2009)

Yes, have a brilliant ride y'all, and I hope you take lots of photos.

How many of you will have done a century by the end? I reckon it must be at least half a dozen!


----------



## Aperitif (4 Apr 2009)

You too Auntie H! Wierd! I was 'talking' to you last thing before bedtime - and now first thing in the morning...
Maybe I'll have to pop home and get the van to load up all the celebrating centurions - too tanked up to ride another yard...


----------



## redjedi (4 Apr 2009)

Morning all.

The first group should be on their way now, although I see no early night for CoG or Tdr1nka, I hope they don't slow us down 

Not that I can talk after I ended up watching the cricket.



All of the London lot should be on for the ton. It's only the Fleet crew who are missing out, and they are probably still tucked up in bed.


----------



## Peter (4 Apr 2009)

*yawn* is that the time? - back to bed for an hour or so


----------



## montage (4 Apr 2009)

got to bed about 3am, woke up 9.30 - too late to make a move, have fun !


----------



## MacB (4 Apr 2009)

well I'm home, showered, changed and rehydrated, actually feeling quite good. Great to meet all the folks, very well organised, and a really good route, by Peter. No idea how those guys are doing London, both ways, on top of this. I completed just over 51 miles and my comp said 13.32mph average. Not bad for me, but obviously quite a social pace for some/all of the rest. I even reached a new record top speed of 35.2mph which, with my highly timid descending, was quite scary for me!!!

Thanks again to all and, for the record, if we do this ride again my wife would be happy for our place to be a cake stop for the lot returning to London...cheers....Al


----------



## Aperitif (4 Apr 2009)

...in which case I will put my road shoes back on and come right back! (All the others are on the road or on the floor - in the pub by the riverside in Staines! 
I only did 148.6km but there were several maiden mile centurions today...well done them!
Male porn galore for all the women to drool ov An all male photocall took place and it will be a toss up whether to put it direct into 'Dishy Men' or include it with the general tone of derogatory comments that I can muster. <millisecond thought> Hmmm - the latter!
Thanks to Peter for setting up a fun ride through some posh bits of the countryside - and remember the CycleChat motto "milus munchimus, cakesta alecasa" 
An illustrated report will follow after a long dog walk. (A sausage dog? No) my third beer, and maybe a shower - although I may save that for next week.

Cheers all!


----------



## Bollo (4 Apr 2009)

Back now. Thanks with knobs on to Peter for organising everything.

Compared to most, my paltry 136km for the day makes me feel inadequate, nay, under-endowed with the 'right stuff'. In my defence, the rising afternoon breeze that blew you lot home with barely the need to pedal was in my face like a pub nutter, and I still had a few 1 in 10s left to negotiate. You can keep your junk miles gentlemen, I claim a moral century.

With that sun out, is anyone else suffering from radiation sickness?


----------



## MacB (4 Apr 2009)

I feel ok Paul, bit of colour in the face but nothing that stings


----------



## Auntie Helen (4 Apr 2009)

Glad you all had a good time, I was thinking of you.

Whilst crossing mighty rivers:


----------



## tdr1nka (4 Apr 2009)

I'm home!
Thanks to Peter for organising the ride and to everyone else for moral support!

Feeling very sprightly for 100 miles plus. To be fair only Andy & Topcat1 did the entire London round trip, whereas Radius, dj, CoG and I took the train part of the way home from Staines.

Just running a bath to soak my muscles and yes, Davey Walnuts that bad smell by the river was me!

An excellent ride everyone, well done all!


----------



## Radius (4 Apr 2009)

Back too now! Thanks Peter, lovely scenery and the weather was great too. Liked the pub as well. Very glad to have completed 109 miles today, and many thanks to Aperitif for his support (and fig rolls ). Looking forward to the pics


----------



## Auntie Helen (4 Apr 2009)

So how many of you did the century?


----------



## MacB (4 Apr 2009)

I assisted all those doing the century, without me forcing a slower pace for a while they may not have made it home


----------



## tdr1nka (4 Apr 2009)

If I'm correct there were 7 or 8 centurians on this ride.
Mostly thanks to MacBludgeon, of course!


----------



## tdr1nka (4 Apr 2009)

*Aperitif wants his head examined.*


----------



## Sittingduck (4 Apr 2009)

Well done one and all sounds like you had a fab day! 
Think of all them Cyclogs miles


----------



## DJ (4 Apr 2009)

Well that was a great day out, really enjoyed it and the sence of achievment is imense. My comp reads 108.72 miles so Jack, despite me living further away than you I did less mile!!!! Cos I live so near the train station you see.

Thanks Pete for the organisation, and for being patient with all us Ton up nutters!!!

Looking forward to seeing the pics too.

Am off to have a shower now and to recover!


----------



## Auntie Helen (4 Apr 2009)

User1314 said:


> Manningtree next! Aperitif wants to cycle there from London.


He may have to, or at least to Ingatestone, as it appears trains aren't running between Lpoo Street and Ingatestone. I'll try to find out a little more nearer the time but you London types may have to do some kind of carshare or cycle part of the route there, I'm afraid


----------



## Radius (4 Apr 2009)

djtheglove said:


> My comp reads 108.72 miles so Jack, despite me living further away than you I did less miles!!!!



  result  That'll teach you for piping up all day every time I said how much I'd done


----------



## Aperitif (4 Apr 2009)

OK.

Twelve go pant in Hants!
So. Another day, another doner. Davywalnuts and I met at the usual place, to be joined by redjedi - destination Staines railway station! I would have gone to the bridge - because I'm stupid - but hey! the others rolled into the forecourt not long after.
Cue introductions...cyberpeople suddenly becoming 'live' and 'real' and then the great pee before the off exodus. Except Madame Jobsworth decided that you can't take a leak unless you buy a return 1st class ticket to London, so everyone took their business elsewhere...topcat1 is becoming a bit of an expert at this 'parcour peeing' - it can only be a matter of time before the video is posted! The big posse were in good humour, 
despite the Mr Pig Grumpy poster. Lighten up it did - with a beautiful sun drenching the day.




Onward to Hampshire and the meet up with bollo, MacBludgeon and our tour guide Peter. At the final roundabout leading to our destination, a few hoisted their hands up, reaching skywards, feeling the wind - yes, it was the Fleet air arm in operation.
Masochistic that boy Peter - as he let the incomers descend a reasonably steep hill before suggesting reclimbing it to continue the ride. tdr1nka immediately felt affectionate towards this man of Hants who would lead us up hill and up dale up, up, and away...at one point, we passed over the motorway - a peloton in perfect synchronicity, almost silent. Underneath us, the traffic was roaring past. It just proved the point that "M3 vessels make the most noise."




arallsopp looking swift on new bike
Quite nice places were passed - topiary - thatch - the best of manicured gardens and suddenly there was a descent..to The Pub! Well deserved for the Inner London posse as they were in need of sustenance. Many of us can report that the beams are too low in this pub, or the floor is too high.




However, they did have the perfect use for the Daily Mail...as firelighters. Put a match to a copy and it fans its own flames!
(The Fox at Ellisfield for reference.) The sign says free house but I had to pay for the beers. I took a few pics but there is one odd one which might invite suggestions




What is redjedi doing? Or is he just stuck in cyclepose cramp.
The woman serving is explaining to topcat1 how to tickle a trout - using his codpiece as a demo...
Anyway - statutory group photo




Standing: L to R bollo, djtheglove, Aperitif, redjedi, tdr1nka, Peter, Davywalnuts, MacBludgeon, User1314.
Seated: L to R arallsopp, topcat1, Radius
Enough of that dossing - let's get rolling! So off we went with one or two repetitions of dragging hills and rapid descents, passing through some lovely parts of Hampshire.




Davy doing a trackstand - or was he just grinding to a halt uphill?
With the sun doing its best there is nothing finer than being with a group of sweat-ridden men trundling around - ah bliss!




Blessed with sun for the whole day, we progressed back to Fleet Station - there was even time for a Jolly Roger en route...




And goodbye MacBludgeon (who has invited us all round to have a bath a bit of cake with his missus..I think I got that right - dunno?) and to Peter, with thanks from all as we sped upwards again, ond onwards to achievement:




djtheglove and tdr1nka - the first two roaming centurions




then it was Radius - when it happened...




...and after - more sedately! Well done.
We made it to the outskirts of Staines before arallsopp fancied a quick spin on the M25 but he was dissuaded. Our only tooting moment was on the same roundabout when an impotent man in a car found the cyclists presence too much for his girlfriend, who was driving, and he started beeping her horn. Loser of the day.
User1314, who rode the day fixed, was next for the 100-up. Fixed. The legs were spinning well until he got off the bike outside Davywalnuts' favourite Staines kebabbery! The Crock legs carried on spinning and he ran down the street involuntarily - but we got him back for the group shot. (I'm in the reflection somewhere)




Pub stop for some, continuation for others, and topcat1, arallsopp, redjedi and self rode off towards London. 




'redjedi' was the last of the 100 Club to achieve his target and a commemorative photo was scheduled for Davy's kebab van in Bedfont. Twas not to be as it was too early - but the photoshoot went ahead. Congratulations redjedi!
I said ta ta - then there were three..
148kms plus a bit and I didn't feel as though I had been out - strange.
And it was good to walk the dog.
I hope everyone else was able to appreciate part of today - it was lovely!


----------



## DJ (5 Apr 2009)

Radius said:


> result  That'll teach you for piping up all day every time I said how much I'd done





Blimey Radius?! That's rich! after we left the pub you seemed to be in self torture mode!!!! I am sure you were getting some kind of Moasochistic, pleasure when climbing yet another hill, by asking me once again, how many miles I had done, only to grin inanley when you discovered that I was still 3 miles ahead of you!!!!

You, tdr1nka and I, must have had some kind of endorphin rush at around that time as we seemed to laugh at the hills! 

More likely it was the sugar (calorie) rush from all that sticky sweet popular soft drink you two were on and me from the beer and deliscious fish and chips! I wont ever forget those last 5 miles to the pub I was counting the miles down on my comp and was suffering badly, that food was a life saver


Great pics, Aperitif I am so relieved that I look a little more sensible than when on my ride and AH took those pics of me looking like a Mook!! I can actualy save these ones to file.  Nice write up too.


----------



## Auntie Helen (5 Apr 2009)

Great write-up, Aperitif! Sounds like you had a good time, even without the company of any laydeez.

I liked this photo as it seems like the three chaps in the front row are all the same person, just with different hairstyles!


----------



## Bollo (5 Apr 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> Great write-up, Aperitif! Sounds like you had a good time, even without the company of any laydeez.
> 
> I liked this photo as it seems like the three chaps in the front row are all the same person, just with different hairstyles!


Hi Auntie. Bet you're sorry to miss riding around with this collection of CC beefcake!

While we're at it, I should point out that, in my case at least, the camera adds 80lbs, 20 years and several bangs on the noggin with the ugly stick.


----------



## arallsopp (5 Apr 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> I liked this photo as it seems like the three chaps in the front row are all the same person, just with different hairstyles!



Its a fair cop. Radius, TopCat1 and myself are actually the same person. We each did around 30 miles whilst the other two followed in a car. TopCat drew the straw for this leg, hence radius and I in NinjaCyclist garb. We'd have got away with it too, if it hadn't been for the aroma of the excellent pub food drawing us into frame.


----------



## topcat1 (5 Apr 2009)

Ah memories of the day, tdr1nka doing a



Lee Marvin (cat balou) half asleep all morning untill he has a beer, arallsop on his new



ride , peter top man



thanks for a great day. Aperitif always good company



.The views were outstanding



and company were great


----------



## topcat1 (5 Apr 2009)

more photos windmill pub meet point



the ride



the views



the pub



eating in the garden



the centurians dj



tdr1nka



and young radius



thankyou peter and the London- Staines peloton for a great day.


----------



## Radius (5 Apr 2009)

Cheers for all those pics topcat! Great way to remember the ride


----------



## Dayvo (5 Apr 2009)

That looks like a great day out, fellas! 

Sun, warmth, spring, English countryside, a few beers, lots of laughs and new friendships!

Jealous? Moi? Why, when there's snow and ice outside, +5 and foggy?

I know where I'd rather be!


----------



## Peter (5 Apr 2009)

Great company, great ride, great weather - what more could we ask for?

Glad everyone enjoyed the ride (especially as the London posse have never seen tractors & horses, let alone smelled fresh manure ), see you all next time.


----------



## Aperitif (5 Apr 2009)

In London we talk manure - all the time!

Nice pics topcat1! I noticed those planes in the field too (a level plane field? and apparently there is a gliding school/ helicopter school around there as well...probably your snap is of all the items that learner pilots have trashed!

There is even a photo of me that might qualify for Auntie Helen's bumshot calendar! 

I'm looking forward to Thursday night now...and I had a mini, mini -tutorial from Peter about Garmin705. Impressive and need to investigate this toy. )


----------



## Auntie Helen (5 Apr 2009)

Aperitif said:


> There is even a photo of me that might qualify for Auntie Helen's bumshot calendar!


I had noticed this, of course, but didn't want to embarrass you by pointing it out 

Perhaps I will do a nice CycleChat Dishy Bums calendar for 2010. With enough CC rides and lots of photography I should have 12 passable examples.


----------



## Peter (5 Apr 2009)

Aperitif said:


> There is even a photo of me that might qualify for Auntie Helen's bumshot calendar!



You've only qualified because there isn't one of me 

Don't know how that happened, as I was leading most of the way, probably because there were no laydeez on the ride


----------



## tdr1nka (5 Apr 2009)

*'Keep On Moving.' or 'How I Learned To Love The Hills.'*

Time for the tdr1nka take on the day..............

Awake at 5:45, trying to shake the early morning fug.
Rallied self and got dressed, left house and then hit every single red light between New Cross Gate & Clapham Common.

7:20 Arrive at Windmill Pub and meet with Dj, Topcat, Radius & Arallsopp and we set off for Kingston. The morning was overcast, mild and the air just damp with a misty mizzle.

It was a swift run thru Wandsworth, Richmond Park(where we were 'owned' by a group of Lady cyclists) and out to Kingston, we pick up CoG at the bridge and we all head off towards Staines. The sun was now up and shining for the start of a beautiful day!

With perfect timing we arrived at Staines railway station, just as Aperitif called to check our ETA. Everyones toilet was attended to(one way or another), and Dj remembered to stock up with water.
Adding DaveyWalnuts, Redjedi & Aperitif to the ranks we then 'blaze' a trail to Fleet!

This was one of the hardest stretches of the ride for me as I was pushing past my regular distances and I started to feel it.
The hills didn't help much.
In what has fast become the spirit of a CC ride, everyone stuck together and were on hand to encourage and boost moral, Topcat mostly playing 'Tail End Charlie' to my deathly crawl up the hills.

Nearing Fleet, and finally out in the countryside, we meet Peter, MacBludgeon & Bollo riding to meet us at the bottom of what had been a lovely descent only to have to turn straight round and climb back up it again. 

Peter had planned a gorgeous route mostly on winding country lanes with little or no other traffic, thatched houses in tiny villages, lambs in the field and old churches, all very quiet and pastoral.
With the pace having been set in order to get to Fleet, my legs found themselves again and the hills became less of a hinderance, even if my groans of consternation stayed alarmingly consistent throughout the ride.

Refueled at the pub we crack on, cycling about Hampshire, meandering, climbing and flying down hills.
At some point we bid farewell to Bollo and continued on our happy way until finally we arrived back in Fleet 'proper' and the end of the Hampshire ride itself. Here we said our thanks and goodbyes to Mac Bludgeon and Peter and the London gang saddled up again to head east and for home.

During the final stretch to Staines several first 100's were hit and photo oppertunities were taken. As I see you have seen already.
By now, very weary and with my right knee refusing to do any more work, I scrabbled the last 10 miles till we got to Staines. Here, outside the kebab shop we saw Topcat, Arallsopp, Aperitif & Redjedi off, to finish their round trips by road, while Radius, Dj, CoG, DaveyW & I stopped in the last of the day's sunshine, down by the river, for self congratulatory drinks and some chips.

From here we said farewell to Davey, and Dj, CoG, Radius and I board a Waterloo bound train full of noisy kids returning from a day at Thorpe Park.
GoG departed at Twickenham, Radius & Dj at Clapham Junction and I got to Waterloo around 20:30 with only a 10 min ride home to complete the day's ride.

What can I say? Another great ride, a personal best and the excellent company of fellow CC'ers to make it all the more enjoyable and possible.

Today I am sore, but very much alive and awake.
I am still in shock as it appears I did more miles than Aperitif, then again he hardly broke a sweat all day!

Thanks again all!


----------



## tdr1nka (5 Apr 2009)

User1314 said:


> Pity we couldn't finish the day off with a kebab!



Am I wrong in thinking you are at least 8 months away from your next annual kebab?


----------



## DJ (5 Apr 2009)

User1314 said:


> Nope!!! One kebab a year for me. Well remembered.
> 
> Have to say, a ton on flat bars, as you did, is amazing. You'll reap the benefits of that.




I think doing a ton on a fixie is pretty amazing too, personaly I relished the moments I did'nt have to turn the pedals!


----------



## tdr1nka (5 Apr 2009)

User1314 said:


> Have to say, a ton on flat bars, as you did, is amazing. You'll reap the benefits of that.



Cheers! It's odd because I don't feel any upper body aches after riding with the flats?
During the ride between Clapham and Kingston I got a touch of pins & needles in my right hand, which does like to grumble after I broke it a few years ago, and my neck did ache a bit during the ride but I put that down to my carrying the bag.

Yesterday showed me that I need to take off an inch or two off either end of the bars as my hands still want to rest on the bar and be closer in, just as if I were still riding drops.


----------



## tdr1nka (5 Apr 2009)

Really, CoG should get the award for 'Legs That Traveled The Furthest!'
Chapeau!


----------



## Aperitif (5 Apr 2009)

User1314 said:


> Nope!!! *One kebab a year for me. Well remembered.*
> 
> Have to say, a ton on flat bars, as you did, is amazing. You'll reap the benefits of that.



Davywalnuts' antichrist! He has 364 a year.


----------



## tdr1nka (5 Apr 2009)

The Anti Walnut!


----------



## Aperitif (5 Apr 2009)

How about Auntie Walnut?  Hell on wheels...


----------



## MacB (5 Apr 2009)

tdr1nka said:


> I am still in shock as it appears I did more miles than Aperitif, then again he hardly broke a sweat all day!



was it only me or was Aperetif looking a bit weak? I'm sure one of his earlobes looked underdeveloped in a muscular sense!

Good writes ups, and great piccies, thanks again guys.


----------



## tdr1nka (5 Apr 2009)

Yeah I did think one of his lugs looked a bit flabby.


----------



## Aperitif (5 Apr 2009)

tdr1nka said:


> Yeah I did think one of his lugs looked a bit flabby.



yes - the one between my ears!


----------



## arallsopp (5 Apr 2009)

Evening all. Sorry to be so late in adding to the fray. Had a bit of a moment finishing off the miles. Anyway, I'll keep that in another thread...

So, yes, marvellous day out. Up bright and (exceedingly early) to meet Djtheglove, Tdr1nka, Topcat1, and Radius in Clapham. Tried like fury to take an intelligent and direct route, but ended up lost and on my reliable (but excessively hilly) commuter roads. It seems cycle routes in SE London work on the following checklist, with many scoring all four:

Is double parked
Has speed bumps
Concedes right of way at every junction
Is viciously indirect.

Peaking Crystal Palace just as the sun finally struggled over the horizon, I descended to The Windmill whilst the sun got all shy about the mist and bugg3red off for a few hours. Introductions were made, and for once, my bike wasn't the butt of all the heavyweight jokes 

On to Kingston in good company, pausing briefly in Richmond park to be seriously out-blinged by the locals. Fortunately, Topcat1 fought our corner well, even smuggling a cyclechat shirt under his normal head to toe Assos cladding. 

Trading our otherwise lightning pace to the fairer sex with gentlemanly aplomb, we spun South out of the park to pick up a very chirpy CoG on an entirely beautiful fixie. Attracted by the clean lines (and not put off by the evidently loose chain), the sun made another go at it, warming our troup for the rest of the day. 

Arriving at Staines, we found Daveywalnuts and Redjedi sheltering in the shadow of two very large, but lycra clad oak trees. Finally recognising Aperitifs legs, we set a good pace Fleetwards. The 'rolling' road gave ample opportunity to test the new bent's hill climbing abilities and I've got to say that the boys at Challenge have done me proud. 

In my experience, there are only really two ways of climbing a hill on a recumbent. 

Gather whatever velocity you can on the way down leading into the climb, powering up the other side in a big gear hoping to crest before running out of momentum.
Crawl.

Compared to the SMGTe, the Furai lets me hang onto that big cog for longer and she got me over most of the hills without needing granny's services. With the hills just not letting up, the pack were very good about my constantly having to dart forwards and back, messing with the pace and appearing under people's bars.

Just as well really, as I was soon calling on their services to collect my seat bag whose enthusiasm for the bumps led to a spontaneous leap for freedom. Extra credits go to Redjedi for not only finding the various parts of my rear light, but also collecting (and testing) the batteries 

Very shortly picking up Bollo, MacBludgeon and our leader, the group set off for a very pleasant ride around rural Hampshire. Suffice to say if I find a wealthy benefactor prepared to sponsor a new lifestyle, I will be moving there. Absolutely stunning scenery (and a wonderful pub lunch) dominated the next four hours, closing with Bollo's handy practical on the similarities between a "I'm going home now, see you later, bye" wave and the "come this way, follow me" beckoning.

Eventually decoding things, we swooped left for the final lanes with all showing impressive climbing prowess. Immensely surprised to pop out at Fleet Station, we gave thanks to Peter for an excellent loop.

Rediscovering traffic, the London contingent ploughed home towards our centuries, collecting 5 before the group thinned out to Topcat1 and myself. With casualties to pubs and geography taking the last of our companions, we rolled East towards town. Relying entirely on the benevolent guidance of Aperitif and RedJedi's navigation skills, we reached our split point a few miles later, with Topcat1 aiming South at Kew Bridge.

Alone with the setting sun, I whipped on towards the A4, sighting my office and tagging on to the commuter route which had delivered me in the morning. In my belief, a road ridden regularly takes no effort, but I was certainly missing the company of the CC brigade.

With a commitment to bag 300km and failing light, I swung back between Crystal Palace masts and traded the flashing LEDs of the Furai for the hub dynamo SMGTe. Warning Mrs arallsopp that I'd be doing a hit and run for tea, I set out for the final 45 miles entirely recharged by thoughts of a perfect day. It was an honour to share the company, scenery, and daylight with you all.

Rolling in just after midnight, I'd logged 281.25km, and that is near enough for me


----------



## Radius (5 Apr 2009)

Lovely write up that Andy, I applaud the literary effort, it read beautifully 
Damned bastardly mileage as well (that's not a word, is it...)


----------



## topcat1 (5 Apr 2009)

Here's the rest of the photos 




staines meet point



having a cycle chat



catch up point



cog after his chain came off



dj and co playing catch up



parking at the pub



the lads



davy warming up at the end



the finish at fleet



the pause for radius 100
that's the lot enjoy.


----------



## MacB (5 Apr 2009)

More good write ups, heck of a mileage there A, very impressive, couldn't do any where near that yet. Must apologise to folks as well, when we made a tentative stop 20 miles in to Peters route. Decision time, do we eat then or push on the extra 8 miles to the planned pub stop. So I pipe up for moving on, cos I'm only 22 miles in, overall, and wanted to get up that 'largish' hill before the break and be well over half way as well.

In my ignorance it didn't even cross my mind to consider the distance most had already ridden. Though the rationale of the hill b4 lunch made sense once we were there. I don't doubt that some could have cheerfully killed me during those 8 miles

I can only claim extreme selfishness, stupidity and tunnel vision, as excuses, for this gross error.


----------



## Radius (5 Apr 2009)

MacBludgeon said:


> I don't doubt that some could have cheerfully killed me during those 8 miles



Yes, yes I could have. And there was no cheerfully about it   

Only joking, I did indeed struggle on that last hill (63 miles in, with little food, I might add, only Aperitif's fig rolls saved me! Eternally grateful...), but I enjoyed the feeling of achievement of making it to the pub, and it was all fine after that


----------



## topcat1 (5 Apr 2009)

It's alright mac we came for the hills too, they add a little spice to the mix (ask auntie helen).


----------



## Aperitif (6 Apr 2009)

> I can only claim extreme selfishness, stupidity and tunnel vision, as excuses, for this gross error.



MacBludgeon's admission can only mean one thing - he's one of us!

I think I have only met one selfish ba$t@rd on a ride so far...and even he made a comment about Ianrauk that was pure class!

Andy is spot on about the 'good company' aspect too.

And coolcat topcat with another batch of memories - excellent photo reportage from the stand-in Auntie Helen - 'Uncle Dave'!


----------



## DJ (6 Apr 2009)

MacBludgeon said:


> More good write ups, heck of a mileage there A, very impressive, couldn't do any where near that yet. Must apologise to folks as well, when we made a tentative stop 20 miles in to Peters route. Decision time, do we eat then or push on the extra 8 miles to the planned pub stop. So I pipe up for moving on, cos I'm only 22 miles in, overall, and wanted to get up that 'largish' hill before the break and be well over half way as well.
> 
> In my ignorance it didn't even cross my mind to consider the distance most had already ridden. Though the rationale of the hill b4 lunch made sense once we were there. I don't doubt that some could have cheerfully killed me during those 8 miles
> 
> I can only claim extreme selfishness, stupidity and tunnel vision, as excuses, for this gross error.




Not at all Mac, those last miles were the most painful of the whole ride Mac, but at the same time I new it was the right thing to do, get past half way before we stopped cyclogically it makes sence. Plus it was a lot easier after that.
Thanks for your quick wit on the ride it makes it all part of the fun and enjoyment.

Also glad you did those miles you were looking for Andy, and good luck with the training.

As well, great to see the usual suspects and meet some other usual suspects who I had not met before , Aperitif, Arralsopp, Mac, Bollo, Peter. It's easier when you know who your talking to on ere!


----------



## Bollo (6 Apr 2009)

arallsopp said:


> closing with Bollo's handy practical on the similarities between a "I'm going home now, see you later, bye" wave and the "come this way, follow me" beckoning.


----------



## redjedi (6 Apr 2009)

I'm alive!!!! (Just)

Thank you all for a marvelous ride, great weather, great company, great scenery made for a ...well....great day 

I'm still aching this morning, but looking forward to tomorrow when I can take on my commute with my new hill climbing legs.

I finished my virgin ton while dodging potholes and youfs in Hounslow, not the most glamourous of places, but I was just happy to have finished it, and I know I would not have done it, if it wasn't for the support of fellow CCers.

And thanks to Peter for organising a lovely route.

Looking forward to the next one (I'm not really but I should be in a few days  )


----------



## Bollo (6 Apr 2009)

Misleading hand-signals aside, it was a cracker of a day. Even the horses deified bonj's assertion that they are tw@ts.

If anyone fancies a repeat, either towards Autumn or same time next year, I'm happy to 'do a Peter' around my manor and organise a route. I can promise more hills and even quieter roads.


----------



## Aperitif (6 Apr 2009)

"You're on Bollo" (Just quoting tdr1nka here...) 

That would be a good plan -I'll try and support this - check for pubs with low floors though please


----------



## stevevw (6 Apr 2009)

Bollo said:


> If anyone fancies a repeat, either towards Autumn or same time next year, I'm happy to 'do a Peter' around my manor and organise a route. I can promise more hills and even quieter roads.



Couple of dates free here:
http://www.cyclechat.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=23759&page=13

Pick one


----------



## Davywalnuts (6 Apr 2009)

Euw arr, euw arr, me lovely combined harvester! euw arr!

I think am getting tooo much country side in me, fresh air, manure, no traffic lights, no road rage, I think I need to do a few laps around the South Circular to bring me back up to speed! hehehe!

Very good day with great company finished with a nice beer, or two, cant ask for more!

Thanks Peter for the ride of fleet'ing wheels, most enjoyable! And the pub, great place, especially when the sun was shining, alas, bit toooo far to cycle back from for a beer session... Just about managed it back from Staines to Home without nipping to the bushes! 

Well impress with CoG riding a fixie all the way, and my apologies again for leaving you at the bottom of Egham Hill, I did wait, what seem like an eternity ( 10 secs at least ) after tdr1nka had passed to check if there was anyone else, but my mistake! Sorry! 

I finallaly finish at just under 92 miles, so very close to my second ton, but I think without having a Kebab ( i know, shock horror) after leaving the pub, I ran out of energy, not even the call of my Staines tarts got me out.. But well done again to the ton'ners! 

I did manage to thrash my top speed at just under 46mph and could have gone a bit faster, but with a corner approaching, I didnt quite fancy taking Aperitif out for a bit of self-glory! 

My only complaint was being told at one down hill section that it was down hill all the way and I could let rip, or was that tdr1nka, hmm, anyhow, getting up to speed, I did not appreciate the 90 degree right hander whilst approaching 35mph... Scary stuff breaking, turning and drifting accross gravel! But it makes you feel alive, fun! hahaha!

Thanks again one and all for a great day and pleasure to meet the ones I hadnt!

Am off to make some cider, euw ah!


----------



## Auntie Helen (6 Apr 2009)

Don't forget, all you happy Hampshire cyclists, that the next ride is on 2nd May in my part of the world. The challenge is not the ride, it's getting to the start and then getting home again. Sign up here if you think you can come along... http://www.cyclechat.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=26839


----------



## Davywalnuts (6 Apr 2009)

User1314 said:


> Manningtree next! Aperitif wants to cycle there from London.



Just checking, this would be roughly a 205mile/328km cycle...


----------



## MacB (6 Apr 2009)

Davywalnuts said:


> I did manage to thrash my top speed at just under 46mph and could have gone a bit faster, but with a corner approaching, I didnt quite fancy taking Aperitif out for a bit of self-glory!



I couldn't believe how fast you all went downhill and that wasn't just the bikes. Mine wanted to go faster but my 'death grip' on the brakes wasn't going to let it. Plus I knew some of them and you lot didn't........nutters!


----------



## 4F (6 Apr 2009)

MacBludgeon said:


> I couldn't believe how fast you all went downhill and that wasn't just the bikes. Mine wanted to go faster but my 'death grip' on the brakes wasn't going to let it. Plus I knew some of them and you lot didn't........nutters!



I would have thought with butterfly bars you would have flown down the hills


----------



## MacB (6 Apr 2009)

FatFellaFromFelixstowe said:


> I would have thought with butterfly bars you would have flown down the hills



aarrgghhh, down in flames, that one hurt, medic!!! do you have no mercy?


----------



## 4F (6 Apr 2009)

MacBludgeon said:


> aarrgghhh, down in flames, that one hurt, medic!!! do you have no mercy?



LOL to good an opportunity to miss. I believe that is now 40 all


----------



## MacB (6 Apr 2009)

FatFellaFromFelixstowe said:


> LOL to good an opportunity to miss. I believe that is now 40 all



If I wasn't waiting for a new 'little black book' you'd be in there right now!!!

It did make me laugh out loud....I got a few polite comments re the bars on Saturday, along the lines of 'those look comfy'. If I'm honest I didn't detect any jealousy though


----------



## Auntie Helen (6 Apr 2009)

My recommendation is that those of you (whether sporting butterfly bars or not) coming from outside Essex do a nice cycle ride to Ingatestone, then hop on a train to Manningtree. The nice 45 minute train journey will give you time to refresh, regroup and trade insults before the ride proper starts. At which point you'll all be polite and gentlemanly and not too tired out.

I expect lots of posing for my Dishy CCers Calendar 2010.


----------



## DJ (6 Apr 2009)

Bollo said:


> Misleading hand-signals aside, it was a cracker of a day. Even the horses deified bonj's assertion that they are tw@ts.
> 
> *If anyone fancies a repeat, either towards Autumn or same time next year, I'm happy to 'do a Peter' around my manor and organise a route. I can promise more hills and even quieter roads.*





Yes I do. 

I am sure after this report the London lot will be flocking like sheep to once again partake in the rural idle! 

It's been great actualy, I have often wondered what was on either side of the M3, as I speed along on the way to the west country! Now I know.


----------



## Davywalnuts (6 Apr 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> My recommendation is that those of you (whether sporting butterfly bars or not) coming from outside Essex do a nice cycle ride to Ingatestone, then hop on a train to Manningtree. The nice 45 minute train journey will give you time to refresh, regroup and trade insults before the ride proper starts. At which point you'll all be polite and gentlemanly and not too tired out.
> 
> I expect lots of posing for my Dishy CCers Calendar 2010.



That would be a nice 130miler/208km instead, I think thats acheivable! But train?? as in British Rail... forgeign entity to me! 

Am on a diet too now, no more kebabs for me this month, so am up for some posing? Buff, Shoes, Helmet and thats it yeh? hehehe!


----------



## Auntie Helen (6 Apr 2009)

Davywalnuts said:


> Am on a diet too now, no more kebabs for me this month, so am up for some posing? Buff, Shoes, Helmet and thats it yeh? hehehe!


OK, as long as we get to say where the Buff goes.


----------



## DJ (6 Apr 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> My recommendation is that those of you (whether sporting butterfly bars or not) coming from outside Essex do a nice cycle ride to Ingatestone, then hop on a train to Manningtree. The nice 45 minute train journey will give you time to refresh, regroup and trade insults before the ride proper starts. At which point you'll all be polite and gentlemanly and not too tired out.
> 
> *I expect lots of posing for my Dishy CCers Calendar 2010.*






Only if we can get some more ladies along on some of these rides, I feel it's slightly unfair on the chaps that we don't have a similar view to feast the eyes on! Can't presume I am speaking for everyone hear mind you!


----------



## Davywalnuts (6 Apr 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> OK, as long as we get to say where the Buff goes.



Well, as it normally goes around my short fat neck, am sure it will fit anywhere else...


----------



## MacB (6 Apr 2009)

Davywalnuts said:


> Well, as it normally goes around my short fat neck, am sure it will fit anywhere else...



you had a neck, hadn't noticed!!!


----------



## Aperitif (6 Apr 2009)

You'll probably have to tie it in a knot in that case Davy...


----------



## Aperitif (6 Apr 2009)

djtheglove said:


> [/B]
> 
> 
> 
> Only if we can get some more ladies along on some of these rides, I feel it's slightly unfair on the chaps that we don't have a similar view to feast the eyes on! Can't presume I am speaking for everyone hear mind you!



I agree dj - there will come a time for the ladies not the laddies only, I'm sure.
(Can't imaging them posing outside a Kebabbery though! Shoe shop maybe...


----------



## arallsopp (6 Apr 2009)

At risk of being sexist, when did a woman ever *stop* outside a shoe shop?


----------



## Auntie Helen (6 Apr 2009)

As mentioned previously, I have bought three pairs of shoes since May 2007 and they are ALL cycling SPD items (shoes, sandals, winter boots). I take no delight in shoe shops generally.


----------



## DJ (6 Apr 2009)

Aperitif I did notice all the bar staff were midgets!

Well some of the chaps did fall short of the others on the height chart! 
and as Davy mentioned on the ride a pair of full on roadie spd's do sound amazingly like high heels!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

So the stop outside the shoe shop is not unconcievable.


----------



## Radius (6 Apr 2009)

Well, just got back from a 30 mile jaunt down to Richmond park, just to test out whether or not I'd recovered. Looks like I have. Took plenty of food (3 bananas!) and some water, and did it all in around 2 hours. 
Hadn't actually been round there before on a bike, nice place for cycling, those b*stard hills are great, rode up them a few times and realised I certainly learned some climbing technique on the Hamps ride.
Now to clean the bike


----------



## Aperitif (6 Apr 2009)

Radius - you'll be interested in the Richmond Park three lap challenge 2009 then.
Go to BikeRadar and check out the stats in 'Road Rides' - I think.


----------



## tdr1nka (6 Apr 2009)

I did a quick 10 miles yesterday and have done about 20 today.
Legs are still a bit sore but happily my a*se has since regained it's composure.

Also Bollo, you were right about the solar radiation, I've got tan lines from the ride and people are asking, rather suspiciously, why I look so tanned and healthy all of a sudden.


----------



## Radius (6 Apr 2009)

Yep I've got a decent tan too, got big line all round my neck  
Shame you can't make the TnRttC td,


----------



## tdr1nka (6 Apr 2009)

Tis poo, I know. But there'll be other rides coming up!
Need to do another century soon tho, I mustn't lose the fire!


----------



## DJ (6 Apr 2009)

Yes we must all keep up this new found fitness, gosh we will all look like rakes soon!

Must admit, its my ankles that are hurting!!!!!!!!! they've never hurt before.


----------



## Radius (6 Apr 2009)

Aperitif said:


> Radius - you'll be interested in the Richmond Park three lap challenge 2009 then.
> Go to BikeRadar and check out the stats in 'Road Rides' - I think.



Cheers Martin, and I am, but I can't for the life of me find it....


----------



## Davywalnuts (6 Apr 2009)

Radius said:


> Cheers Martin, and I am, but I can't for the life of me find it....



Google "Richmond Park three lap challenge 2009" and you shall find! Surely the youth of today knows everything is found on google?


----------



## tdr1nka (6 Apr 2009)

Radius said:


> Cheers Martin, and I am, but I can't for the life of me find it....



You were only there this morning!!


----------



## Aperitif (6 Apr 2009)

Radius said:


> Cheers Martin, and I am, but I can't for the life of me find it....



http://www.bikeradar.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=12603098


----------



## Radius (6 Apr 2009)

Davywalnuts said:


> Google "Richmond Park three lap challenge 2009" and you shall find! Surely the youth of today knows everything is found on google?



D'oh 



tdr1nka said:


> You were only there this morning!!



Not funny. ()



Aperitif said:


> http://www.bikeradar.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=12603098



Many thanks


----------



## tdr1nka (6 Apr 2009)

Radius said:


> Not funny. ()



It was very funny, just not very helpful.


----------



## Bollo (8 Apr 2009)

djtheglove said:


> [/b]
> 
> 
> Yes I do.
> ...



Hi dj,

Sorry - been away for a few days. Logging on to CC during your 10th anniversary getaway seems to be frowned upon!

I'm thinking of something New Forest way, although there are also good rides in most directions from my gaff. It might also get some of the CC South Hants crew out. If it is to be the New Forest then Autumn time would be best as the traffic can get a little heavy during the school holidays. I'll muse on a few routes and post up.


----------



## montage (10 Apr 2009)

Bollo said:


> Hi dj,
> 
> Sorry - been away for a few days. Logging on to CC during your 10th anniversary getaway seems to be frowned upon!
> 
> I'm thinking of something *New Forest way*, although there are also good rides in most directions from my gaff. It might also get some of the *CC South Hants crew out*. If it is to be the New Forest then Autumn time would be best as the traffic can get a little heavy during the school holidays. I'll muse on a few routes and post up.



 I would be more than up for this!
Not far from Calshot velodrome either, so some could tie in an evening trip to the velodrome if they wished? - just an idea to help tempt people along.


----------



## DJ (10 Apr 2009)

Bollo said:


> Hi dj,
> 
> Sorry - been away for a few days. Logging on to CC during your 10th anniversary getaway seems to be frowned upon!
> 
> I'm thinking of something New Forest way, although there are also good rides in most directions from my gaff. It might also get some of the CC South Hants crew out. If it is to be the New Forest then Autumn time would be best as the traffic can get a little heavy during the school holidays. I'll muse on a few routes and post up.





Ye I would come down to the new Forest for a bit of that, waiting in excitement for the route! If I were to get knackered on a ride down there I would simply mount a horse Ooops not like that !!!!


----------



## Headgardener (10 Apr 2009)

Bollo said:


> Hi dj,
> 
> Sorry - been away for a few days. Logging on to CC during your 10th anniversary getaway seems to be frowned upon!
> 
> I'm thinking of something New Forest way, although there are also good rides in most directions from my gaff. It might also get some of the CC South Hants crew out. If it is to be the New Forest then Autumn time would be best as the traffic can get a little heavy during the school holidays. I'll muse on a few routes and post up.


I could be up for that as I will have got used to my new bike by then and Calshot is only six miles down the road.


----------



## Bollo (10 Apr 2009)

Headgardener said:


> I could be up for that as I will have got used to my new bike by then and Calshot is only six miles down the road.


I've chucked up a separate thread with a proposed route. Unfortunately it doesn't take in Calshot unless we do a BIG detour. I was trying to keep the start point as accessible as possible to encourage the Southampton, Pompey and London contingents, but I'm open to suggestions if you know a way of avoiding that A326.


----------

